# Track racing, Rio 2016 **spoilers**



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2016)

Rio is coming up, and I haven't seen a thread anywhere (yet). 

News today: Wiggo has declined the opportunity to be the flag bearer for Team GB, saying 'the honour should go to a female rider'


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Rio is coming up, and I haven't seen a thread anywhere (yet).


Thread - 2016 Olympic Road Races and Time Trials - 32 replies, 1494 views


----------



## Buddfox (3 Aug 2016)

I was going to say - it was even on the front page of the ProCycling section :-)


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 'the honour should go to a female rider'


Why does Wiggo think it should be a woman cyclist?


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Why does Wiggo think it should be a woman cyclist?




I would assume because the male cyclists get a lot of copy, and the space should be given to an athlete of equal worth who maybe doesn't receive the same exposure


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

Steve. As we already have a road race thread, why not retitle this thread with track cycling? Just an idea.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2016)

How do you go about doing that?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How do you go about doing that?


Think about it and it just happens by magic.


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How do you go about doing that?


Report your post with an explanation?


----------



## Buddfox (3 Aug 2016)

Who are our best medal hopes across both teams for this?


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Who are our best medal hopes across both teams for this?


Wiggo et al should get a medal. Hopefully gold.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Who are our best medal hopes across both teams for this?



Men's pursuit in a good chance of a medal. I assume Katie Archibold and others will perform well in women's team pursuit


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Wiggo et al should get a medal. Hopefully gold.


Am I right in saying that Cav would only medal in the pursuit if he rides in one of the heats (which I think would be unlikely)?


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Am I right in saying that Cav would only medal in the pursuit if he rides in one of the heats (which I think would be unlikely)?



I believe that to be correct, didn't Andy Tennant miss out in 2012 as he was an unused sub


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2016)

I'm not sure! Was Andy Tennant in the semi-final round, Steve?


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

Just looked at his Palmerès and doesn't have an Olympic gold


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure! Was Andy Tennant in the semi-final round, Steve?



Tennant was an 'unused sub' in 2012, so no medal. Rio will be his 'first olympics'


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

Other than Cav, any other noted road racers doing the track - Gaviria? Viviani?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Other than Cav, any other noted road racers doing the track - Gaviria? Viviani?


Yes. Yes.

Bobridge probably the only other "roadie-esque" rider, Theo Bos also there tho.

edit - as are Silvan Dillier and Jasper de Buyst

Here's a list:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou...null,null,null,null,null,"",null,"/m/05zppz"]


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

Thanks


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

Kluge rides for IAM
Hepburn for Orica


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Other than Cav, any other noted road racers doing the track - Gaviria? Viviani?



Laura Trott, Jo Rowsell, Jolien D'Hoore, Kirsten Wild and others...


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2016)

Notable sprinter, Kristona Vogel, should also be a medal favourite. Am willing to stake both German team sprints getting gold


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2016)

Giving the thread a bump.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2016)

Has something happened like?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Aug 2016)

Inrng cogitates on how to put track cycling on a level with swimming in terms of medals ...

_...another competition idea would be to have bikes without opposing cranks/pedals, instead both cranks are mounted in the same position, ie when the drive side pedal is at 3 o’clock so is the non-drive side. This would be inefficient and slower but if swimming can have the butterfly we could have this._

http://inrng.com/2016/08/if-cycling-was-swimming/#more-29651


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

That reminds me...

Are we going to see the new Felt TA FRD track bike with the drivetrain on the 'wrong' side? I think the US team are using it.


----------



## Buddfox (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> That reminds me...
> 
> Are we going to see the new Felt TA FRD track bike with the drivetrain on the 'wrong' side? I think the US team are using it.



According to road.cc, yes

http://road.cc/content/tech-news/190619-felts-new-olympic-track-bike-spot-deliberate-mistake


----------



## SWSteve (11 Aug 2016)

Don't forget to do the PPP, I made a spreadsheet and everything


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

For those away from their TV but online: 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36774439


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Team Sprint / Team Pursuit quals & Men's Team Sprint finals tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Team Sprint / Team Pursuit quals & Men's Team Sprint finals tonight.


I lifted this schedule off the BBC earlier on in the week.

Men's Team Sprint Qualifying 20:00 - 20:16
Women's Team Pursuit Qualifying 20:19 - 21:10
Men's Team Sprint 1st Round 21:10 - 21:23
Men's Team Pursuit Qualifying 21:23 - 22:19
Men's Team Sprint Finals 22:21 - 22:29


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2016)

If it's anything like other coverage of events then they'll show random events/heats with more attention on interviewing someone who once rode a bike in the same village as Wiggins or features on fixed wheel wobbly riding by an ex Blue Peter presenter


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

It's started, stop talking !


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

RoK leadout man starts the show by dropping his team mates...

44.422


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

It's worth having http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36774439 open. BBC TV is just talking in the velodrome while the Koreans get underway.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

First ride of the track programme away


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's worth having http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36774439 open. BBC TV is just talking in the velodrome while the Koreans get underway.



Thanks !!!!


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Venezualans have made an arse of that as well.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> RoK leadout man starts the show by dropping his team mates...
> 
> 44.422


and the same for Venezuela


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

Cracking start !!!!!!


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

New Olympic record for GB on the first run!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

OFR! I didnt mean to stick the F in but what the hell!


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

Great start!


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

That Callum Skinner is a bit quick, isn't he?


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> New Olympic record for GB on the first run!



On what is supposed to be a slow track too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> That Calum Skinner is a bit quick, isn't he?


He was excellent!

Now, WR for the Germans?

Maybe not...


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Germany not too good either


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Crazy how many teams are making a pig's breakfast of the first lap.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Germany made a real hash of that. Both France and Germany in the 43s though.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> That Callum Skinner is a bit quick, isn't he?



I'm faster than that..... in my sleep !


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

France looked good but not as fast


----------



## Buddfox (11 Aug 2016)

Can someone explain how this qualifying works? Is it a 'time trial' with the fastest squads going to a knock out?


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

The size of some of those lads !


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

WE are still fastest !


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

NZ into the 42s as well


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

No wonder the dutch were slow, the coach gave them all a dead arm while they were on the start line


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

GB - two team Cervelos and one 'secret squirrel' bike.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

fossyant said:


> GB - two team Cervelos and one 'secret squirrel' bike.



They're supposed to be Cervelo T5GBs


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Can someone explain how this qualifying works? Is it a 'time trial' with the fastest squads going to a knock out?



Seeding for the finals based on finish time then a semi-final knock-out (fastest against 4th fastest, 2nd vs 3rd) then bronze ride off and then Gold/Silver ride off


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

Bloody rowing now - good job the web feed is on as well !


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> They're supposed to be Cervelo T5GBs



1 wasn't !!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

fossyant said:


> Bloody rowing now - good job the web feed is on as well !


Talking, more like. Mark Chapman's going for gold.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

fossyant said:


> Bloody rowing now - good job the web feed is on as well !



Olympic channel 4 on red button too.


----------



## Buddfox (11 Aug 2016)

fossyant said:


> Bloody rowing now - good job the web feed is on as well !



Channel 475 if you have Sky


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Aug 2016)

I'm confused. It looks like cycling but there's no hiviz.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

There are going to be a fair few Olympic records tonight in the womens' pursuit.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

These Germans look very slick.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Germans look very tidy.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

Germany look smooth


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Nasty echo in here!


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Style over substance! 

And now they've gone to pieces!


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

Not very fast tho' and poor finish


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

So the Poles were better than they looked.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So the Poles were better than they looked.



Yes. I have no idea who are supposed to be the contenders in this. Or indeed any of the track events.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Channel 475 if you have Sky



and Ch 564 for anyone on Virgin


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Ruthless Italian efficiency!


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

USA, Canada, GB were medals in London worlds with NZ 4th


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Ruthless Italian efficiency!


The oft heard phrase.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Nice ride from the Italians there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

NZ should be good.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

NZ on a ride


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Question for those who know about track racing: do the tighter corners make tidy changeovers more difficult to get right?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2016)

The BBC can ram this f*cking awful coverage right up their hoops!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> The BBC can ram this f*cking awful coverage right up their hoops!



I just said something similar to our lass. Completely ridiculous to be showing highlights and presenters yakking when there are live events going on.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Question for those who know about track racing: do the tighter corners make tidy changeovers more difficult to get right?



I don't think so, or at least I've never heard that said.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Aussies next. This ought to be quick.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Another OR coming up?


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Question for those who know about track racing: do the tighter corners make tidy changeovers more difficult to get right?



No idea, tracks were completely different when I raced in the 70s/80s. The whole change technique has completely changed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Question for those who know about track racing: do the tighter corners make tidy changeovers more difficult to get right?


there's only been one bad changeover so far and that looked like the rider off the front didn't know they were down to 3.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Question for those who know about track racing: do the tighter corners make tidy changeovers more difficult to get right?



It's easier. You use the banking to slow you down slightly as you peal up, then use it to your advantage again to speed up to slot in the back. Doesn't work well on the straights.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Aus don't look like Aus and they're not riding like Aus either.

New OR though. By around a second.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

Aussies down to 3


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Another second off.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2016)

New Olympic record!


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Here we go.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Still doesn't seem right not having Dani King there.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

Another secret squirrel bike there !!!


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

Smashin it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Steady start for GB but back on the pace.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

2 seconds already.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

This could be 4:15.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

New WR!


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Boom!


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

World Record !!!!


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This could be 4:15.



4:13.260


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2016)

Wow!


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Or less....WR.


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Aug 2016)

That was amazing.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

Stunning


----------



## Buddfox (11 Aug 2016)

I think that's what's known as laying down a marker...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> 4:13.260


I didn't think the daft apeths would go for the world record in the quallies.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

fossyant said:


> It's easier. You use the banking to slow you down slightly as you peal up, then use it to your advantage again to speed up to slot in the back. Doesn't work well on the straights.



Did that back in the 80s, but there were a lot of tracks with shallower banking so not as much speed when you drop onto the back. Riders change later into the banking than we used to. I remember being taught to change as soon as the banking started.

Changing on Leicester was a lot easier than a change on Salford Park


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Right, Canada look like Italy, Australia look like the Ukraine and the GB team are in a Scottish kit. What's happening with the colours?


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, Canada look like Italy, Australia look like the Ukraine and the GB team are in a Scottish kit. What's happening with the colours?


Adjust the settings on your screen.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Time for the crazy wrong-way-round bikes!


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Whoa! Quick start.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Wonky Felts time.


----------



## winjim (11 Aug 2016)

It's all gone a bit left-handed.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Question for those who know about track racing: do the tighter corners make tidy changeovers more difficult to get right?



TBH there's very little difference in the corner proper between these slightly different shape tracks, they're all pretty much 42 degrees; the variation is mostly in the easements which is what really makes a difference.


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Aug 2016)

Ha, putting the chain on the wrong side of the bike does nothing.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Ha, putting the chain on the wrong side of the bike does nothing.



#marginallosses


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't think the daft apeths would go for the world record in the quallies.



Why change the habit of a lifetime?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Why is Brotherton getting all excited about a good qualifying time?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Why change the habit of a lifetime?


How many times have they held the WR? 4?


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

That was quite a ragged ride from the USA.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

America started too fast


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> #marginallosses


I actually think the theory behind it is one of those "why didn't they think of that before" moments. Maybe it's like the rounder wheelsgate from 2012.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> That was quite a ragged ride from the USA.


Yes, no shortage of power though.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

fossyant said:


> Another secret squirrel bike there !!!



Aren't the black ones just the old style (pre-T5GB) bikes?


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Aren't the black ones just the old style (pre-T5GB) bikes?



Chris Hoy just confirmed it. They are the old secret squirrel ones. The down tube is different from Cervelos - the cervelo's are much tighter to the rear wheel.

The secret squirrel was the nick name for the black bikes. Designed with Chris Boardman's help a few years back. BC had to offer the frames for sale to fit in with UCI regulations, but they made the frames stuipdly expensive.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

43.166 from Aus


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

fossyant said:


> Nope, Chris Hoy just confirmed it. They are the old secret squirrel ones. The down tube is different from Cervelos - the cervelo's are much tighter to the rear wheel.



Nope, they're not the old bikes, they're the old bikes? What are you on about? They're the UKSI aren't they?


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Seeding for the finals based on finish time then a semi-final knock-out (fastest against 4th fastest, 2nd vs 3rd) then bronze ride off and then Gold/Silver ride off



Not quite what I thought - 4 rides with the fastest 2 in final and 3rd/4th fastest in Bronze ride off


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Nope, they're not the old bikes, they're the old bikes? What are you on about?



Mean they are the old custom bikes - sorry edited my post.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Cracking ride by the Kiwis.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

There's so much more room in the middle without the dining tables for rich people or prize cars. I like it.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

fossyant said:


> Mean they are the old custom bikes - sorry edited my post.



They're the UKSI bike (just for clarity)


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

NZ riding rather fast


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Surprised they don't have a spare starting gate.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Surprised they don't have a spare starting gate.



Budget cuts


----------



## Buddfox (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Surprised they don't have a spare starting gate.



#rioproblems


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Surprised they don't have a spare starting gate.


It looks well over to the rider's right.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Another good ride. Venezualan lead man too far away again.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Should be a great final.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

I assume the screaming behind the commentary was Mr Hoy?


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

GB first man had a very wide fork crown


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Should be a great final.


One silver at least booked.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I assume the screaming behind the commentary was Mr Hoy?


Hobbledy Hoy!


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> GB first man had a very wide fork crown



There's no need to make personal comments


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Oh. Brotherton's woken up again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Oh. Brotherton's woken up again.


His strident voice irritates pretty quickly, 'tis true.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

It's all a bit different now, eh?


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> It's all a bit different now, eh?


That's the year I was born!


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Depending on who is in third place on the final lap, the Dutch could find themselves waiting for their Schip to come in.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> It's all a bit different now, eh?


Hard man at the front?


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hard man at the front?



Why, thank you


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Crash from the Dutch


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2016)

Ouch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Bad off for NL.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

and ouch again


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

CB - 'Not much consolation but they weren't on a ride anyway' 

A finish time would have been nicer than 'DNF'


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> It's all a bit different now, eh?



No roof, less bank and a much bigger track, for a start!


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2016)

Gaffa tape ftw


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

And folded paper. I've seen it all now.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Interesting comment from Boardman on the American bikes - he's one person you'd trust to know what he's talking about on such matters.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Big old dent in the track there and a neat bit of gaffer tape rolling to pad the dent.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> No roof, less bank and a much bigger track, for a start!


Was one of the steepest and shortest at the time - 333m and 37 degrees banking 

Edit I think Harlow and Meadowbank may have been shorter and steeper


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Big old dent in the track there and a neat bit of gaffer tape rolling to pad the dent.


Keep up!


----------



## potsy (11 Aug 2016)

Bodge-it & Scarper track repairs


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Was one of the steepest and shortest at the time - 333m and 37 degrees banking



How times change.


----------



## guitarpete247 (11 Aug 2016)

Can someone let me know what is going on up to date as cannot get anything live here in Greece.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

guitarpete247 said:


> Can someone let me know what is going on up to date as cannot get anything live here in Greece.



GB men's sprint team in the final with NZ, GB women's team pursuit set a new world record in slow conditions in the qualifying, GB men's team pursuit soon to go in the qualifying.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Denmark are now riding in magenta! Is it really my television?


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Denmark are now riding in magenta! Is it really my television?


Yes. They're actually in blue.


----------



## guitarpete247 (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> GB men's sprint team in the final with NZ, GB women's team pursuit set a new world record in slow conditions in the qualifying, GB men's team pursuit soon to go in the qualifying.


Thanks.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> How times change.



You can see why Britain track riding has developed so much with indoor velodromes in Glasgow, Manchester, Derby, Newport and London - They're even trying to raise funds for one in Inverness at the moment.

Calshot's been improved too I think?

It was so bad with the outdoor tracks and weather - In 1981 I had to wait 2 days fora pursuit ride and ended up riding it later than 10pm at night

I also had the choice of 6 tracks within an hours drive and track leagues on 3 nights/week - as long as it wasn't raining


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Love it when you get riders with the same gearing in perfectly synchronised cadence (two of the Danes)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Emily Chappell has now entered Turkey. Off topic, true, but excellent effort from her.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

NZ for a good time here. Looking like business.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Yes. They're actually in blue.


You may be right, NZ are looking navy blue to me too.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> You can see why Britain track riding has developed so much with indoor velodromes in Glasgow, Manchester, Derby, Newport and London ... It was so bad with the outdoor tracks and weather ...



Yes, absolutely.



wicker man said:


> Calshot's been improved too I think?



Calshot had a new track in 1997 to national standard but it's still a bit odd and scarily steep because it's really narrow to fit in a building the Navy foolishly left lying around.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Langsam, langsam, über alles.... Surprising.

Though they stayed as 4 almost through the final lap. Rehearsal lap.....


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Here go GB


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Yes, absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> Calshot had a new track in 1997 to national standard but it's still a bit odd and scarily steep because it's really narrow to fit in a building the Navy foolishly left lying around.



I rode the old one a couple of times.As you say very scary


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

You can smell the weight of expectation...


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

Germans were disappointing


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

This is quick.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Wiggo is doing loooong turns.

ETA: obviously a pacing strategy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Class ride from GB.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

Excellent ride


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2016)

Change channel. Change channel. Change channel. Get to f*ck BBC


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

This Aussie ride will be interesting.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Change channel. Change channel. Change channel. Get to f*ck BBC



Stream it


----------



## potsy (11 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Change channel. Change channel. Change channel. Get to f*ck BBC


You should get yourself a modern telly with a remote control Marmion, much easier


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Oh, it's those New Ukrainians again! They'll be close.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> This Aussie ride will be interesting.



Not for the reason we were expecting!


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

Aussies down


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Change channel. Change channel. Change channel. Get to f*ck BBC


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36774439


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Not for the reason we were expecting!



No, indeed, and getting slower.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Bit of a shocker in Australian terms there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Bit of a shocker in Australian terms there.


Pacing themselves?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36774439


I didn't buy a Tv, a sofa and a TV licence to sit and watch streaming coverage on my laptop


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pacing themselves?



Well I don't suppose they needed to try too hard, but as Hoy just said they looked as though they were putting some effort in.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

I thought Baugé had retired!


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

Good finish from France


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pacing themselves?



I don't know but it looked to me like GB had the strategy of burning up Wiggo with long turns to save the others for a fast finish, whereas Aus tried to keep the whole team as long as possible. (But bear in mind I know bugger all about track racing so may be reading it wrong.)

All the GB riders looked super strong.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Aug 2016)

Cmon GB!


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Great!


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I didn't buy a Tv, a sofa and a TV licence to sit and watch streaming coverage on my laptop



Plug your laptop into the TV then has to be better than the Beeb?


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Outstanding. New OR as well.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2016)

Wow! 

I think I held my breath from beginning to end of that race.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I didn't buy a Tv, a sofa and a TV licence to sit and watch streaming coverage on my laptop


But I bought a £30 chromecast doobry so I could stream to the telly. It's paid for itself tonight simply for lack of channel hopping frustration.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Nomadski (11 Aug 2016)

BBC online coverage froze for me at the finish line with both teams in view on the edge of the screen! A rather nervy wait for it to finish buffering...


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

Nomadski said:


> BBC online coverage froze for me at the finish line with both teams in view on the edge of the screen! A rather nervy wait for it to finish buffering...



Ah, that's what TV people call jeopardy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

That was quick in slow motion!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2016)

Great stuff, that lad Skinner has done not too bad in the 4 years since he was riding the Thursday night track league at Meadowbank.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

I think the Brits like this track.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Great stuff, that lad Skinner has done not too bad in the 4 years since he was riding the Thursday night track league at Meadowbank.


Didn't realise he was a Scot. Strong, very strong.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Didn't realise he was a Scot. Strong, very strong.



He's not a Scot, he's a winner, so he's British.

When he starts losing he will be Scottish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

Jess Varnish on BBC Radio 4 this morning said that Philip Hindes had to train with a bigger ring than normal so that he didn't create the sort of break between 1st and 2nd rider that damaged a number of teams, and also gave him a higher delivery speed. They got it perfect on the night.

Sad for Jess, though, left behind while the women are out in Rio.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Aug 2016)

Woke my wife up, that race did. And I was trying to be quiet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Jess Varnish on BBC Radio 4 this morning said that Philip Hindes had to train with a bigger ring than normal so that he didn't create the sort of break between 1st and 2nd rider that damaged a number of teams, and also gave him a higher delivery speed. They got it perfect on the night.
> 
> Sad for Jess, though, left behind while the women are out in Rio.


I have been impressed with her punditry. Given she was left out, and under circumstances that must have been tough for her, she has been very professional.


----------



## oldroadman (12 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Jess Varnish on BBC Radio 4 this morning said that Philip Hindes had to train with a bigger ring than normal so that he didn't create the sort of break between 1st and 2nd rider that damaged a number of teams, and also gave him a higher delivery speed. They got it perfect on the night.
> 
> Sad for Jess, though, left behind while the women are out in Rio.


There lie the tough thing about track selection. With a plethora of talent, the numbers matter and depending on who you want to listen to, they were either good or not quite there. Hard call but that's what coaches get paid for. Always someone who misses out and you think, what if? Looking at the way the team sprinters and the pursuiters rode last night, so far the decisions look about right. I think there is a good chance the team pursuit will be won in sub-3.50. kenny looked on fire again last night, sprint and keirin to come now. All will be revealed.
If I could have just one wish, Cav to get a result in the omnium and come home with a medal.


----------



## Slaav (12 Aug 2016)

I do think Olympic Golds are not won through compromise.

If Cav wanted one badly enough, then he should have figured it out early enough to commit to that 100%. One could argue that he hasn't done that and went for the Omnium as that fits with his RR and especially the TdF. That sounds to me as a compromise??

SBW (for whatever reasons  ) has committed to the Olympic Team Pursuit and I think he will get his reward.

Cav could have committed earlier and 100% won a place in the 'banker' disciplines but he hasn't and is 'left' with the Omnium.....

Let's hope his form continues from the Tour and he gets a Gold, not 'just a medal' ....


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

oldroadman said:


> There lie the tough thing about track selection. With a plethora of talent, the numbers matter and depending on who you want to listen to, they were either good or not quite there. Hard call but that's what coaches get paid for. Always someone who misses out and you think, what if?



I think the difficulty is the impression, rightly or wrongly, that at times selections have been made for reasons other than performance or suitability for the event.



Slaav said:


> I do think Olympic Golds are not won through compromise. If Cav wanted one badly enough, then he should have figured it out early enough to commit to that 100%. One could argue that he hasn't done that and went for the Omnium as that fits with his RR and especially the TdF. That sounds to me as a compromise??
> 
> SBW (for whatever reasons  ) has committed to the Olympic Team Pursuit and I think he will get his reward. Cav could have committed earlier and 100% won a place in the 'banker' disciplines but he hasn't and is 'left' with the Omnium...



I think that's a little unfair. It's not unreasonable to suggest Cav could have committed to pursuit but it would have been at the expense of two years' road programme and even then, with a strong pursuit squad and Cav not having seriously pursuited for 10 years or so it's not obvious he'd have been in the final cut; I suspect he knew that when he aimed at the omnium qualification.

As it is, he was selected for both pursuit and omnium for Rio, believed that was the case when he left the Tour and is officially still a pursuiter, though it's likely now only an injury reserve. I think it could also be argued that far from being a compromise, staying in the Tour might have been better Omnium preparation.

Given the culling of Olympic track disciplines and the potential final cut for the pursuit it might be right to say he was left with the omnium, and agreed it is less of a banker and more of a lottery, but is it right to say he 'went for the omnium' to fit with his road programme? I'm not sure.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Question for those who know about track racing: do the tighter corners make tidy changeovers more difficult to get right?



Smutch, just thinking about this I assume you meant the differences within the 250m tracks such as this track, London, Manchester, Glasgow, Cali etc., not the grossly different ones like the old outdoor tracks?


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I don't know but it looked to me like GB had the strategy of burning up Wiggo with long turns to save the others for a fast finish, whereas Aus tried to keep the whole team as long as possible.



Thinking about this I wonder if the Aussies were protecting a (weak?) rider. It didn't seem to quite make sense for them to keep the last rider in as long as they did.


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Smutch, just thinking about this I assume you meant the differences within the 250m tracks such as this track, London, Manchester, Glasgow, Cali etc., not the grossly different ones like the old outdoor tracks?



Yeah - Boardman commented at the start of the evening that the Rio track was a different shape to London, with longer straights and tighter bends (which is fairly obvious just from looking at it on TV). I was really just wondering what effect (if any) that has on racing.

I've ridden on both London (Lea Valley) and Herne Hill and the differences are pretty stark, as you'd expect. Doing a change in a pace line on Herne Hill is quite a relaxed experience. At Lea Valley, it's feckin' scary coming back down off the bank to join the back of the line - you really need to be careful not to run into the back of the last rider.

But I'm not an experienced track rider by any stretch of the imagination, and I've never done any proper track racing - just a couple of informal team pursuits and team sprints.


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Regarding Cav, I get that he wants an Olympic medal to fill in a gap in his palmarès, but IMO an Olympic track medal is small potatoes compared to what he has achieved on the road.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

And for tonight's game of hide the cycling here's the fallback live stream...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36777469


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And for tonight's game of hide the cycling here's the fallback live stream...
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36777469


I didn't buy a TV, a sofa and a TV licence, etc....


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I didn't buy a TV, a sofa and a TV licence, etc....



Do you have a red button? It's on BBC Olympic 7, which is 478 on Sky, and should be available on Freeview etc as well.



smutchin said:


> Details of BBC red button coverage here:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/36908117
> 
> View attachment 138068
> ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Do you have a red button? It's on BBC Olympic 7, which is 478 on Sky, and should be available on Freeview etc as well.


I refuse to pay Murdoch money so do not have Sky. Nor do BBC provide a proper red button service so I can only get one red button option, which as present might as well be live coverage of someone having a shite


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Do you have a red button? It's on BBC Olympic 7, which is 478 on Sky, and *should be* available on Freeview etc as well.


My emphasis. You've got to live in the right area to get it. I don't. But I do have a smart tv so watch it on the live feed on the BBC Sport app.


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

FFS. You can't even watch the cycling if you _do_ give Murdoch money - the feckin' golf is over-running. What is this, Eurosport?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I refuse to pay Murdoch money so do not have Sky. Nor do BBC provide a proper red button service so I can only get one red button option, which as present might as well be live coverage of someone having a shite


Yes, it needs a HD set up to get the olympics red buttons.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

I may have mentioned this before, the BBC coverage is a joke. Changing channels, interrupting live events for highlights and interviews, missing heats, etc

Worst one so far was last night when they were showing the bronze medal match in the rugby 7s "as live" on BBC4, and 2 minutes into the 2nd half a "cut away" shot appeared to announce the gold medal match was due to commence on BBC1 - the gold medal match started with 3 minutes of the bronze medal match still to play. A fecking shambles.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, it needs a HD set up to get the olympics red buttons.


They can shove HD up their....


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Cycling has been bumped back to 8.30. Feckin' golf.

Luckily the cycling is on iplayer. At least it's 'only' women's team sprint heats we're being deprived of.


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> They can shove HD up their....


Trampoline action on BBC4


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Aug 2016)

Cycling doing its best to keep to one of the ethoses of the Olympics.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

Er, I'm watching it live. Germany and Australia women's.


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Cycling comes on just in time to see Vogel beat Meares.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Cycling comes on just in time to see Vogel beat Meares.



I'll say that again. Vogel beat Meares.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

Boing, boing, boing. Fecking trampoline!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Aug 2016)

Are toe clips normal for these riders?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are toe clips normal for these riders?


yes


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are toe clips normal for these riders?





Marmion said:


> yes


Unless of course you are watching horse-riding...


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Boing, boing, boing. Fecking trampoline!


Silver medal


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> Silver medal


You've gone an spoilt it for all the trampoline fans potsy


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> You've gone an spoilt it for all the trampoline fans potsy



Well, 'tis a spoilers thread.


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I'll say that again. Vogel beat Meares.



Aus weren't in the medals for the team sprint at the Worlds this year, so probably true to form. Russia, China and Germany look like the favourites. China just set an OR against Russia in the last heat.

Men's sprint qualifying next... Come on, Jase!


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Aus weren't in the medals for the team sprint at the Worlds this year, so probably true to form.



Not thinking about form, I just like anyone beating Meares.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2016)

Mate tex me last night "team sprint's on"

Me: " couldn't GAF. Bring back the kilo" etc etc

"
53 seconds later "yeh ok that was kewl"


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

dan_bo said:


> Mate tex me last night "team sprint's on"
> 
> Me: " couldn't GAF. Bring back the kilo" etc etc
> 
> ...



You don't text in English then?


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

The trampoline fans are complaining about the repeats of last night's cycling instead of, I assume, more coverage of their favoured sport.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> You don't text in English then?


Couldn't get any faster was a correct analysis


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

Clare "And I said to 'xxx', and they said to me, and I'm now telling you" Balding is really pissing me off


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Aug 2016)

Once all these fellas have set their times do they do fastest v slowest? Is it then that event where they play slowest rider wins until the last lap?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

F*ck me, just show the event!!!


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Yeah, top 18 qualifiers go into the match sprints.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> F*ck me, just show the event!!!



Watch it online, if you want to watch it on a big screen, rig the computer to the telly.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> F*ck me, just show the event!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Watch it online, if you want to watch it on a big screen, rig the computer to the telly.


They can get on with without me, had enough - I'll find out the result soon enough


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

Does the air temperature really make a difference to the speed?


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Does the air temperature really make a difference to the speed?



Overcoming air resistance is 90% of effort, apparently, so I'd think it makes a huge difference.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Overcoming air resistance is 90% of effort, apparently, so I'd think it makes a huge difference.


Thanks.

@Marmion, they've just welcomed the non-digital viewers in from the dark (ages)...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> @Marmion, they've just welcomed the non-digital viewers in from the dark (ages)...


Does that mean it's on telly?


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

New OR for Skinner!


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does that mean it's on telly?


Yes


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> New OR for Skinner!


I guess it got warmer?!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

I'm watching Murder, She Wrote. Rather than the murder that is BBC coverage.


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I guess it got warmer?!



Yeah - mainly cos Skinner is on fire!


----------



## Crackle (12 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm watching Murder, She Wrote. Rather than the murder that is BBC coverage.


The first bloke she spoke to who has a great alibi and personality, did it.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Does the air temperature really make a difference to the speed?



It's been said that going from 20 to 25 deg C can make a rider 1.4 seconds quicker over a pursuit distance.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

.001!!!


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

Outstanding


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

Brits are buzzing!


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2016)




----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Kenny shows Skinner how it's done!

Glaetzer was pretty damn quick too.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

Fantastic! @Marmion doesn't know what he's missing.


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

YEAH!!!


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

Anyone know why Germany didn't nominate Forstemann for this Olympics?


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Fantastic! @Marmion doesn't know what he's missing.


Yeah, trampolining medal ceremony


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

Germany nearly caught Switzerland in that round.


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Anyone know why Germany didn't nominate Forstemann for this Olympics?



Eilers seems to have overtaken him in the selectors' affections. (Eilers is current World Champion in the kilo)


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> You don't text in English then?



You're not from Manchester then?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

Germans looking back to their normal efficient pursuiting. Shame they fell apart in the qualis.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

Italy make the catch


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Italy make the catch



Nearly broke up when they did tho'


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Aus vs Denmark. This should be good!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Italy make the catch


They did well to plug the gap just after the catch when the 3rd man was struggling.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Nearly broke up when they did tho'



Not so easy if they're continuing for a time tho.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

That was close!


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

What a finish from the Ausies!


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Well, that was exciting, if a little messy!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Aus vs Denmark. This should be good!


They look like the Ukraine to me


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They look like the Ukraine to me


You really need to sort out your screen. Or possibly just clean your glasses?


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

Here we go...


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Go Team GB!


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Another long turn from Wiggo.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

Another WR


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Wow. Phenomenal.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

World record!!!


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Waht a ride great stuff!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

Oh my! They own this track!


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

Gee. Germany nearly blew that one. Lots of strength in reserve.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

Lots of gate problems today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Gee. Germany nearly blew that one. Lots of strength in reserve.


One of those races where Welte should have had a slightly higher gear, perhaps. Vogel was flying though.


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Russia looking good


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One of those races where Welte should have had a slightly higher gear, perhaps. Vogel was flying though.



She had to given the gap left! Not sure if they'd have made the gold final if they had got it right tho' - and as I say that China get a WR


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

World record for China!


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Wow!


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Russia looking good



China looking even better!


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Come on, Mr Trott!


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

#1


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Should Levy be penalised for crossing the red line? (Moot point since he lost anyway, I guess)


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Come on, Mr Trott!


Comment of the Games.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

Drove his Chevvy to the Levy there!


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

#2


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Glaetzer is looking like a real threat to the GB dominance here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

Will someone tell Brotherton that it's not Borgé, it's Baugé and sounds the same as Beaugé.


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Bauge cool as ever


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Will someone tell Brotherton that it's not Borgé, it's Baugé and sounds the same as Beaugé.


Does that rhyme with Movistar?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Does that rhyme with Movistar?


If you cut your ears off, possibly.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (12 Aug 2016)

Clare Balding is such an arse licker. Sir Chris oh and sorry Sir Steve


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

German fail on fashion sense - green socks?


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> Clare Balding is such an arse licker. Sir Chris oh and sorry Sir Steve


 One benefit of streaming


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

Didn't think Pervis looked as though he was going to make that.


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Didn't think Pervis looked as though he was going to make that.



Great show of brute strength by Hoogland.


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

I had a feeling the Kiwi would win that one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Didn't think Pervis looked as though he was going to make that.


Boardman said something like ''He rode it with the form he hasn't got.'' About right, I think.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I had a feeling the Kiwi would win that one.



For someone who professes not to know anything about track racing your analysis is pretty impressive.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

Vogel! Brilliant.


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

She's a fit bird and no mistake. 

(One for the German speakers there.)


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Nice one China


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Another great ride by China.


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Freaky Helmet tho'


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Freaky Helmet tho' :/


I think they're great.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> The first bloke she spoke to who has a great alibi and personality, did it.





coffeejo said:


> Fantastic! @Marmion doesn't know what he's missing.



It was a sensational episode. Her nephew got into a right scrape, someone he knew got killed and he was the prime suspect. But, guess what? He wasn't responsible, and good old aunty Jessica came in an solved it; the cops looked a bit silly, I can tell you that...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> She's a fit bird and no mistake.
> 
> (One for the German speakers there.)


I got the Vogel flying reference in earlier, I'll have you know.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I think they're great.


Can you explain the whiskers though? 3 on each side.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Eilers seems to have overtaken him in the selectors' affections. (Eilers is current World Champion in the kilo)



Although they're running Levy in the sprint. Perhaps I'm wrong, but I've not thought of him as quick as Forstemann.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can you explain the whiskers though? 3 on each side.


Did you clean your glasses?


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got the Vogel flying reference in earlier, I'll have you know.



Sorry, I missed it.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2016)

Huge cheers for a South American winning a repechage


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Did you clean your glasses?


Akcherly I can explain it. All 3 riders on the track at the moment have the same three diagonal vents on the front.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Sorry, I missed it.


I was going to try ''Die Vogel fliegt'' but copped out on account of Brexit.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

Richard Moore on twitter:
"Watching Chris Hoy explain track racing to Clare Balding is like watching someone explain pop music to someone with no ears"

Very true


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was going to try ''Die Vogel fliegt'' but copped out on account of Brexit.



You could try something about the Swiss team running like clockwork maybe.


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Richard Moore on twitter:
> "Watching Chris Hoy explain track racing to Clare Balding is like watching someone explain pop music to someone with no ears"
> 
> Very true


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> You could try something about the Swiss team running like clockwork maybe.



That would be cuckoo

IGMC


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

Again, very ragged from the Germans. Quick but ragged.


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Tidy ride by the Danes


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Here we go...



Here Wiggo again...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

DK going for broke. I reckon they'll break.

EDIT: wrong.


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Go team GB!


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Will they break 3.50?


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2016)

Not bad


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

\o/


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

fark me.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Aug 2016)

That was extraordinary.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

Epic.


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Exciting stuff!


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> fark me.



If I'm any good at lip reading, Steven Burke feels much the same.


----------



## Crackle (12 Aug 2016)

What happened, I nipped out to make a cuppa?

Did I miss it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> What happened, I nipped out to make a cuppa?
> 
> Did I miss it?


They were in a bit of a rush to get it over.


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Steve Redgrave looks like he's enjoying retirement.


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

Oh well, that's me in the right frame of mind for tomorrow's Stornoway Harris Tweed Ride


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That was extraordinary.



I thought last night's team sprint final was going to be impossible to top for excitement...


----------



## gavgav (12 Aug 2016)

Fantastic, best evening of the Olympics so far. Well done to Bradley, Ed, Owain and Stephen


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I thought last night's team sprint final was going to be impossible to top for excitement...



Thought for one moment that they were going to fall apart but they dug deep and pulled it off


----------



## philk56 (12 Aug 2016)

Never in doubt


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

Not bad, but it was no Murder, She Wrote...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

Hahaha that'll upset the Royalists. We'll maybe see another spat between Piers (spit) Morgan and Wiggins...


----------



## philk56 (12 Aug 2016)




----------



## Slaav (12 Aug 2016)

Well Cav shows some true class! 
Lovely message all things (and his disappointment / envy aside) considered. 

Let's all now get behind Cav and Laura  (all jokes aside.....)


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)




----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

I fell asleep and missed it! Just watched it on catch up though it's not the same thing when they've already told you the result.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Today's link from 13:50: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36789237


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

I needed 2 tea bags in the camomile tea to calm down and get to sleep after last nights track session


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4413308, member: 45"]Shocked by the gap they made up in the last half lap.[/QUOTE]

Not sure I was (assuming that's not tongue in cheek!)

Normal for the pursuiters to ride their own schedule irrespective of what the opposition's doing, and fairly common for them to be lagging in the first half - we've seen both men's and women's teams make up bigger deficits in the past.

That didn't stop me getting nervous about it though - it was still pretty tense, and you never quite know...!


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I fell asleep and missed it!



I wish I'd done that with the Sevens final the other day.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Steve Redgrave looks like he's enjoying retirement.



As my Nan would have said, 'Hasn't he gone stout'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

And the schedule....
14:00 - 14:21 Women's Keirin First Round  Results
14:23 - 14:42 Men's Sprint 1/8 Finals  Results
15:17 - 15:40 Women's Team Pursuit First Round  Results
20:00 - 21:25 Men's Sprint Quarterfinals  Results
20:18 - 20:22 Men's Sprint Race for 9th-12th Places  Results
20:22 - 20:34 Women's Keirin Second Round  Results
20:53 - 21:21 Women's Team Pursuit Finals  Results
21:27 - 21:39 Women's Keirin Finals  Results
21:41 - 22:25 Men's Sprint Semifinals  Results
22:17 - 22:21 Men's Sprint Race for 5th-8th Places  Results


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And the schedule....
> 14:00 - 14:21 Women's Keirin First Round  Results
> 14:23 - 14:42 Men's Sprint 1/8 Finals  Results
> 15:17 - 15:40 Women's Team Pursuit First Round  Results
> ...



I know GB are looking predictable, but are they just scheduling the results announcements without bothering with the competition?


----------



## fimm (13 Aug 2016)

Hehehe. Wiggo on the podium...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Vogel's legs are still working after last night. Had to take the long way round.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Dutch rider's fault, I reckon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Long strong ride from Becky.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2016)

For those watching on BBC1 the cycling is now on BBC4. No idea why they didn't say.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Long and strong from Ligtlee too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> I missed some action because of that. Last I heard they would be back once the track was repaired! FFS!


Fallback link: 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36789237

(You can slide back while BBC plays hide the cycling.)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> I missed some action because of that. Last I heard they would be back once the track was repaired! FFS!



It was only because I've seen the rowing golds from yesterday umpteen times that I started channel hopping and stumbled on it just as Becky James was going over the finish line.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2016)

Skinner by the skin of his teeth


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Glaezer has been looking strong enough for the medals.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Didn't Dmitriev come above the sprint line there?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Didn't Dmitriev come above the sprint line there?


At 14:40 or so on the live stream. I think his front wheel momentarily crossed it by a fraction but he immediately corrected it. He did finish on the azure though.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Everyone's fallen asleep while the repechages are on. Spent half the night up looking for stupid Perseids so I must admit I feel like doing the same.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

2nd repechage in the men's sprint looks a bit tasty. Just started...

ETA: and it was indeed a good race.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Missed the keirin earlier - sounds like it'll be worth catching up on iplayer.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

NZ make the catch on the Poles


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

NZ would have been in the medal races if they'd produced that ride in qualification.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Missed the keirin earlier - sounds like it'll be worth catching up on iplayer.



Yes, was good, but heats so plenty more to come.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

USA vs AUS. This should be good.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

USA looking quick, if a little ragged.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Very quick. World record!


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Great ride by the Yanks. Gauntlet thrown down for the Brits.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

GB very fast as well


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

And another WR!


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

BOOM!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Different event but good response to the men. World record again!


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Aug 2016)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

And very, very disciplined.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Have to say USA and GB both looked quick but GB looked smooth and as if they have more to come.


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Aug 2016)

Looks like I'll be staying in this evening

Anyone know if its on at Manchester velodrome?


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Aug 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Looks like I'll be staying in this evening
> 
> Anyone know if its on at Manchester velodrome?



Yes it is


----------



## brommers (13 Aug 2016)

Talking to yourself is loopy, but on line?


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

I agree.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I agree.



So do I.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Anyway...

Just caught up with the early action I missed. A few thoughts...

1. Vogel is a bit quick.

2. Can Becky James get away with that tactic in the later rounds? Is she strong and/or fast enough?

3. How the hell did the Dutch rider stay on the track and upright?

4. Kenny vs Skinner in the final? Glaetzer might have something to say about that. Looks like a great three-way contest.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

In my interior monologues as well as my exterior monologues, I often find myself saying ''I beg to differ.''


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2016)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Anyway...
> 
> Just caught up with the early action I missed. A few thoughts...
> 
> ...


1. Very true.
2. She's normally pretty good tactically. That tactic suited her in that race but I doubt she'll try it again.
3. I've no idea and she can't have been more than a couple of inches of landing amongst the spectators. Commentators were pretty scathing of Cueff but Van Rijssen (sp) was squeezing her off the track until the moment that Cueff leant into her to keep on line. Once she leant into someone moving away the whole thing became completely off balance. But I thought it was the end result of legally defending her line.
4. Tasty indeed. I'll guess Kenny, Glaetzer, Skinner. (Don't mind being wrong.)


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Anyway...
> 
> Just caught up with the early action I missed. A few thoughts...
> 
> ...




Just seen the pictures


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

Good start


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Have we got a link for this evening's cycling? The Rio schedule page seems to be linking back to this afternoon's races


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Good start


What have I missed? I was watching replays of the earlier track session.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Have we got a link for this evening's cycling? The Rio schedule page seems to be linking back to this afternoon's races


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36790048

I thought I was watching the only link. No!


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What have I missed? I was watching replays of the earlier track session.



2 GB sprinters won first rides easily


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

If you click through the sports pages you need to make sure you select 'live' not 'highlights'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Baugé's left himself open twice. Dmitriev was too strong this time.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36790048
> 
> I thought I was watching the only link. No!



Found it, it's linking correctly from the schedule now - they were obviously a bit slow setting it up.


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Baugé's left himself open twice. Dmitriev was too strong this time.




Didn't look so cool tonight


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> If you click through the sports pages you need to make sure you select 'live' not 'highlights'


thanks. Kenny's at 20:21 for those who are catching up.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> 2 GB sprinters won first rides easily



I ignored that thinking they were showing us what had happened earlier!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Just seen Skinner's ride. Great leg speed, looked really fast.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Anyway...
> 
> Just caught up with the early action I missed. A few thoughts...
> 
> ...



I think Vogel's brilliant, I've seen her do some amazing stuff.

I don't think James will try the same tactic twice and to be fair, there are so many variables in a Keirin the tactics will always be a bit play it by ear.

A Kenny - Skinner final would be amazing, but as you say Glaetzer will try to get in on the act.

As for the Dutch girl, I'm more amazed no-one got seriously hurt in what was a pretty bad crash.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I think Vogel's brilliant, I've seen her do some amazing stuff.
> 
> I don't think James will try the same tactic twice and to be fair, there are so many variables in a Keirin the tactics will always be a bit play it by ear.
> 
> ...


I now wonder whether we're writing Dmitriev off too soon though. Strong and tactically astute.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

Bloody electric bikes. Useless.

Get some noise, get some fumes. Proper Derny.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Russian took the Columbian out there.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I now wonder whether we're writing Dmitriev off too soon though. Strong and tactically astute.



I don't think we're writing him off, just commenting on Glaetzer - in fact, I nearly said one or two others will want to get in on the act.

Easy for Vogel in the end there, though partly because of the incident behind her.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I think Vogel's brilliant, I've seen her do some amazing stuff.



She was a class apart from everyone else just now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Come on Becky!!! Big race.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

After all these years, still no one at the BBC knows how to pronounce Krupeckaite.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Outstanding by James


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Wonder if Meares will be relegated for that?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Ooh heck, she went long again!


----------



## Crackle (13 Aug 2016)

Is there a link to this crash they keep talking about? They keep mentioning the excellent bike handling by someone and the picture of the games etc....


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Is there a link to this crash they keep talking about? They keep mentioning the excellent bike handling by someone and the picture of the games etc....



They just showed it again a minute ago. It's also on iplayer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> After all these years, still no one at the BBC knows how to pronounce Krupeckaite.


Is it "Wiggins"?


----------



## andrew_s (13 Aug 2016)

This is what was going on as they went out of shot on the video





https://twitter.com/guardian_sport/status/764519731370029056/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/37070169


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

Easy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

Kenny made that look easy-peasy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Kenny was never in doubt. Evening Constable!


----------



## Crackle (13 Aug 2016)

andrew_s said:


> This is what was going on as they went out of shot on the video


Crumbs. Is that a new event?


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

Too easy


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Is there a link to this crash they keep talking about? They keep mentioning the excellent bike handling by someone and the picture of the games etc....



If you have a look at this afternoon's coverage at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36789237 it's at about 14:35

She was very close to going over the top there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Grand racing from Skinner too. Can't believe any of this!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

How the absolute feck have we now got tennis on?! Has track changed to another channel or is it just a break? I only went for a wee...


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> If you have a look at this afternoon's coverage at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36789237 it's at about 14:35
> 
> She was very close to going over the top there.


My eyes were out on stalks.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Crumbs. Is that a new event?



Olympic Wall of Death!


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

Bauge just didn't have it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

I may have mentioned before that I may have mentioned before, but the BBC coverage (of the 'lympics, not just track) has been gash


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Bauge just didn't have it


His time has gone.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> How the absolute feck have we now got tennis on?! Has track changed to another channel or is it just a break? I only went for a wee...



They got bored because no Brits were involved.


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)




----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Olympic channel 4 for those viewers living in the 21st century. 

Bauge just tried to knock Dmitriev off his bike but failed. And lost. 

Eilers gave a good account of himself but Glaetzer was far too strong.


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Aug 2016)

So much wanted Gregory Bauge winning that one


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Poland disqualified from the women's team pursuit?


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Olympic Wall of Death!



This does get done as a stunt at six days and the like, but frankly, stuff that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> His time has gone.


He looked like he realised that just now. Who are going to replace Baugé and Pervis? There are promising French roadies but the promising talent seems to have been squeezed out of the track racing.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Poland disqualified from the women's team pursuit?


Ok, so China just had to pootle around. I could have done that.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Poland disqualified from the women's team pursuit?



Why is your internet several minutes ahead of my internet? Apparently you're right, but not sure why


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Why is your internet several minutes ahead of my internet? Apparently you're right, but not sure why


Me neither but at least we've been forewarned!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Why is your internet several minutes ahead of my internet? Apparently you're right, but not sure why


Extra fast broadband here in bumpkinshire. 

Couldn't quite make out the commentary in the velodrome itself. Sounded like Poland were disqualified for <something> after the morning's qualifying? My hearing isn't the greatest though.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Me neither but at least we've been forewarned!


At least it's a spoilers thread.


----------



## guitarpete247 (13 Aug 2016)

andrew_s said:


> This is what was going on as they went out of shot on the video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just watched this on the cycling weekly website. Impressive reactions.


----------



## Crackle (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> His time has gone.


He was better in Star Trek anyhow.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> This does get done as a stunt at six days and the like, but frankly, stuff that.



Sorry, in posting that I hadn't realised @wicker man had already rustled up a photo


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Extra fast broadband here in bumpkinshire.
> 
> Couldn't quite make out the commentary in the velodrome itself. Sounded like Poland were disqualified for <something> after the morning's qualifying?.



Arr, you'm got that new fangled cake powered internet.

Maybe they got disqualified for mumbling.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

New Zealand vs Canada. The two countries I'd consider moving to. Ooh, torn loyalties...


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Extra fast broadband here in bumpkinshire.
> 
> Couldn't quite make out the commentary in the velodrome itself. Sounded like Poland were disqualified for <something> after the morning's qualifying? My hearing isn't the greatest though.



Superfast broadband's even made it to the Outer Hebrides


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> New Zealand vs Canada. The two countries I'd consider moving to. Ooh, torn loyalties...


Canajuns looking good.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Canajuns looking good.


Not that the BBC allowed us to see them looking good. Tennis. It's *important*


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Superfast broadband's even made it to the Outer Hebrides



All that investment just so you could post six day photos faster than I can talk about them.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Not that the BBC allowed us to see them looking good. Tennis. It's *important*


Canada won bronze.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Not that the BBC allowed us to see them looking good. Tennis. It's *important*



So important it's on both channels at the same time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Not that the BBC allowed us to see them looking good. Tennis. It's *important*


You need to adjust your crystal set.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Oh of course. They came back to the bronze medal match becaue there might be some Brits on in a minute.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

GB vs USA...


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Quite excited.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Are we all watching this in real time?


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Quite excited.



TMI


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Are we all watching this in real time?



I am


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)




----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Up on schedule


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

Easy easy easy easy


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

USA down to three.


----------



## BrumJim (13 Aug 2016)

We've got it!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

Night
And
Day


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Last lap


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

World record!!!!


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Outstanding (again) and a new WR (again)


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

YEAH!!!


----------



## BrumJim (13 Aug 2016)

Of course!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Just a gold and a world record. (Still thinking something's got to go wrong.)


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Superb.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Archbold is incredible. Almost too strong for Trotty!


----------



## Crackle (13 Aug 2016)

Woo hoo!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Does anybody know how many times team GB have held the World Record? It must be at least 5.


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Aug 2016)

Gold 

Whos the lady running cyclecross forks?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Archbold is incredible. Almost too strong for Trotty!


Archiebrazen!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Archbold is incredible. Almost too strong for Trotty!


It's Archibald. As in Stevie.

And she's great.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

BBC will now interrupt an interesting TV channel to show what's just happened on the programme they didn't show.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's Archibald. As in Stevie.
> 
> And she's great.


No, she's got purple hair. But she's bold.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

The electric bike's out again.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's Archibald. As in Stevie.
> 
> And she's great.



So it is. And yes, she is.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, she's got purple hair. But she's bold.



Archibald? Certainly not.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

Trotty is superb, she puts all her success down to sitting quite close to @Dayvo a few years ago at a Revolution event in Manchester


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Still think it's a shame Dani King isn't there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

Hoy is a good pundit-person


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Lee Wai Sze wins the Keirin minor final easily and looks happy, but I bet she's gutted she wasn't in the medal final.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Trotty is superb, she puts all her success down to sitting quite close to @Dayvo a few years ago at a Revolution event in Manchester


I adopted Trott as a daughter a few years ago but that feller of hers! Try having a conversation with him, it just goes round and round in circles. He's a bit flighty on a bike too.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

This is a seriously strong final


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Silver?


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Ligtlee looks as surprised as anyone with that result!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Silver for Becky?


----------



## Crackle (13 Aug 2016)

Another metre and that would have been gold


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Silver?



Silver.


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

Great turn of speed last lap


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

close


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Another metre and that would have been gold


She had the speed but just a fraction too late. But when Mears comes third you know it was fast.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Men's sprint. GB vs Russia.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

An impressive ride by Ligtlee, and by James.


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)




----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Dmitriev takes the first round.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I now wonder whether we're writing Dmitriev off too soon though. Strong and tactically astute.



Nah, he's rubbish. 

Er...


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Brilliant by Skinner!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Callum has it!


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

Phew...that one was better


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

I am slowly going off Boardman - he seems very influenced in his commentary by British Cycling-think and favourite riders. Skinner does not seem to be one of them...


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Hoy is a good pundit-person


Been really impressed with him in the little I've seen so far.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am slowly going off Boardman - he seems very influenced in his commentary by British Cycling-think and favourite riders. Skinner does not seem to be one of them...


I know little about Skinner but he hasn't put a pedal wrong all competition.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know little about Skinner but he hasn't put a pedal wrong all competition.


Now you've jinxed him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

I reckon Clare Balding applied for a "Loose Women" job, just before the 'lympics.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> She had the speed but just a fraction too late. But when Mears comes third you know it was fast.



Like to hear her analysis of it with a bit of distance. It looked as though she was either slightly trapped in and couldn't follow Ligtlee, or didn't realise and didn't follow. Either way she had so much speed I can't help feeling if she had, it might well have been gold; but then, that's wishful thinking and she's obviously well happy with silver.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Now you've jinxed him.


Nah, he gives his opponent *the look.*


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

First medal ceremony I've seen wtf is that top - looks like an artist's smock when they come out of the studio


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Bloody electric bikes. Useless.
> 
> Get some noise, get some fumes. Proper Derny.


This is a proper derny.
This is a proper derny rider.





End the thread...


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> Our team kit is horrible!


 beat me to it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> Our team kit is horrible!


Agreed. Tattification à la Sports Direct.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

The flag goes up, the anthem is played - and Clare f*cking Balding decides it's emotional. Stupid Royalist BBC shite.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Youd think they would know better than to give Stella McCartney the job again after 2012.


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> Our team kit is horrible!



They've picked up the mens sprint kit by mistake


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> The flag goes up, the anthem is played - and Clare f*cking Balding decides it's emotional. Stupid Royalist BBC shite.


Stupid Clare Balding, more like. I'm avoiding her after seeing her sitting up in the velodrome telling us where we were going now while the women were pursuiting behind her.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Uh oh, Kenny and Dmitriev part 2.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Come on, Kenny!


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Squeaky bum time.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

That was close


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Phew.


----------



## Crackle (13 Aug 2016)

Jeezus! Bloody nerve racking watching track.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Yes, got that one right.


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

Yes!


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Skinner giving Glaetzer evils before they've even started!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Skinner giving Glaetzer evils before they've even started!


It's worked so far...


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

Easy!


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

What a classy ride by Skinner.


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> This is a proper derny.
> This is a proper derny rider.
> 
> 
> ...



Used to train behind one of these on Halesowen track


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

Yes!!!!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

My internet has run out of cake. I'm watching this after you lot again.


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2016)

Very impressive.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

This Callum can race!


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> My internet has run out of cake. I'm watching this after you lot again.



It's on Beeb 2 in real time


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

Makes it look so easy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> It's on Beeb 2 in real time


Any idea how long for?


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Cookson looks smug


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Any idea how long for?



Hey, what's the point in having a million channels if you don't use them all?


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Any idea how long for?



Several minutes at least.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

The blokes didn't wear smocks.


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

Cookson?


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Any idea how long for?



Match of the Day on Beeb 1 after the news, so I'd guess it's staying on 2.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

The BBC have obviously decided that TV coverage is no longer their thing, and will rejoice the 'lympics as a "victory for online coverage" given that no bugger can actually watch stuff they want on the TV!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Match of the Day on Beeb 1 after the news, so I'd guess it's staying on 2.


I'll stick with the live stream because reception's rubbish tonight. It's those planes in Heathrow.


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> Gary Lineker in his pants on BBC1



Glad I'm streaming


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Glad I'm streaming


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> Gary Lineker in his pants on BBC1



Wasn't there a 'Fast Show' football commentators sketch about Gary Lineker's arse?


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Eilers wins the sprint minor final


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Nervous now...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

I hope it's Skinner v "not Kenny"


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)




----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

Wow!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Kenny!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I hope it's Skinner v "not Kenny"


Oh my


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

\o/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

And he's done it! I thought he looked in trouble.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

Will BC "hopes" be applied? "Put up a good show, but Jason wins..."


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Britain in with a chance of gold, I reckon.


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Aug 2016)

U2? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..

Edit, I mean Rio's velo soundtrack on Kenny's win


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Britain in with a chance of gold, I reckon.


I admire your optimism.


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I admire your optimism.



Still waiting for a Britain winning TdF


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2016)

Because Kenny had him in his pocket.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Will BC "hopes" be applied? "Put up a good show, but Jason wins..."



One race each and a dead heat in the decider - double gold!


----------



## screenman (13 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4414873, member: 45"]Why did he give up like that?[/QUOTE]

Legs went pop, have you not had the same happen. Or he is going for a objection.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4414873, member: 45"]Why did he give up like that?[/QUOTE]

Dmitriev? Realised he wasn't going to get it and was running out of legs


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4414873, member: 45"]Why did he give up like that?[/QUOTE]

Realised he was beaten


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Wasn't there a 'Fast Show' football commentators sketch about Gary Lineker's arse?



Only one I can think of is this one:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2o37kj


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Only one I can think of is this one:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2o37kj




That's the one  (face not the arse)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> That's the one  (face not the arse)


they should all wear tweed ..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Tonight's events. I haven't got a live stream link yet.

20:00 - 20:38 Women's Sprint Qualifying 
20:40 - 21:02 Men's Omnium Scratch Race 1\6  
21:04 - 22:51 Men's Sprint Finals  
21:12 - 21:40 Women's Sprint 1/16 Finals  
21:50 - 22:47 Men's Omnium Individual Pursuit 2\6 
23:15 - 23:33 Men's Omnium Elimination Race 3\6


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tonight's events. I haven't got a live stream link yet.



Link appears to be http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36800391

No morning (afternoon for us) session today, it seems. Looking forward to James and Marchant going in the sprint; I think James will be buoyed up by her silver, though they've got some stiff competition. And the last race, I like a good Devil.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> No morning (afternoon for us) session today, it seems.


Typical. It's the one day I've not got anything planned and was looking forward to an afternoon in front of the TV. I might have to do some housework instead.


----------



## Buddfox (14 Aug 2016)

What are we expecting from Cav today? Are the scratch race and elimination races good events for him?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> What are we expecting from Cav today? Are the scratch race and elimination races good events for him?


Hard to tell from his TdF performance. He was in good form, was sprinting longer than he used to and, with something to prove, will have trained hard for his events. The track's a different matter though. By no means a banker but a good chance, I'd guess.


----------



## Slaav (14 Aug 2016)

Just walking myself through the different 'disciplines' in the Omnium and my thoughts would be:

1) Scratch race - Cav has to be in with a chance so top 3/win or if a fast race, then he could be as low as 10 or worse
2) Individual Pursuit - not Cav's strongest but he will have done a lot of pursuit training to try and race in the team pursuit and although a different skill set, it is still a pursuit so top 5
3) The (brilliant) Elimination race - again top 3 here simply due to his ability to explode high watts over short periods even when knackered 
4) TT - 1km is short enough for Cav to top 5 again here but this one may trip him up? He is after all more of a racer than a disciplined TT'er?
5) Flying Lap - top 3? Or a win? 250m is not far off his perfect distance for his aero and sprint?
6) Points race - he is bu66ered! I think by here, he will be leading or top 3. This will 'encourage' the whole field to effectively mark him out of contention. If he tries anything, he will be shut down. He won't chase everything as I expect a fast pace generally to stifle too many attacks and 'laps'. Having said that, didn't he steal a march in a 'recent' Madison?? Despite being marked 'out of contention'? 

Anyway, that's my prediction and I will take great pleasure in eating my hat when my punditry is shown up for what it is - nonsense


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> What are we expecting from Cav today?



He's not one of the favourites and is up against people who specialise in this event - Gaviria is world champion (Cav finished 6th in March), O'Shea and Boudat are former world champions, and Hansen was 2012 gold winner. 

His best event in March was the elimination race, where he finished second to Gaviria.


----------



## oldroadman (14 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are toe clips normal for these riders?


I think you may be simply seeing the extra wide security straps. Usual clipless pedals, but with the wattage and extreme efforts the straps hold everything in place.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Slaav said:


> Just walking myself through the different 'disciplines' in the Omnium and my thoughts would be:



As I'm completely clueless, I've looked at his results from the Worlds in March...



> 1) Scratch race - Cav has to be in with a chance so top 3/win or if a fast race, then he could be as low as 10 or worse



6th. No idea of the details of the race. 



> 2) Individual Pursuit - not Cav's strongest



You're not wrong there - he was 13th in March, 8.4 seconds down on the winner (Gaviria)



> 3) The (brilliant) Elimination race - again top 3 here simply due to his ability to explode high watts over short periods even when knackered



Sounds about right. He was 2nd in March. 



> 4) TT - 1km is short enough for Cav to top 5 again here but this one may trip him up? He is after all more of a racer than a disciplined TT'er?



12th. Only 2 seconds in it but that's a big margin over the distance. 



> 5) Flying Lap - top 3? Or a win?



4th - less than one tenth of a second behind the winner, Viviani. 



> 6) Points race - he is bu66ered!



7th on 25 points, winner got 55 points. Hardest one to predict, I guess. 

However, I presume he's been working on this since March, so those results are probably meaningless. Will be very interesting to watch him anyway.


----------



## oldroadman (14 Aug 2016)

The problem now with the omnium is that all the points gained in the points race count, which completely changes the focus of the whole event. It matters not if you are 15-20 points down, if you are able to take a lap in the points race (20) and at the same time pick up sprints along the way. The emphasis has swung very much in favour of the endurance riders and away from sprinters. While I think an elimination race is good entertainment, it can be a lottery and it has no place in a world or Olympic event.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Trotty is superb, she puts all her success down to sitting quite close to @Dayvo a few years ago at a Revolution event in Manchester



Did she? Well, none of her charm/skill/success rubbed off on me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Did she? Well, none of her charm/skill/success rubbed off on me.


Aye it was the same night you asked me "Who's the tosser wearing the rainbow jersey?"


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Aye it was the same night you asked me "Who's the tosser wearing the rainbow jersey?"



Think I said 'who's the ginga in the rainbow jersey.' Same thing, I suppose.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Beeb will be panicking now. James and Marchant, Cav, Kenny and Skinner in the cycling, Whitlock and Smith in the gymnastics in the gymnastics, Murray in the tennis, Rose in the golf, all on at the same time. I suspect we can look forward to a lot of confused channel hopping tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Christ, 8pm is taking all day to arrive! I'm all nervous.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Beckcellent! OR 10''721


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Meares a mere 10''947. 2nd so far.


----------



## sleaver (14 Aug 2016)

BBC Four decides to go to tennis to show a match between two ISA teams. Decide to have a look at BBC One to see what they are showing. Oh, their in the velodrome. 

Thanks for telling us............again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

sleaver said:


> BBC Four decides to go to tennis to show a match between two ISA teams. Decide to have a look at BBC One to see what they are showing. Oh, their in the velodrome.
> 
> Thanks for telling us............again


Goes over to BBC1 and they're not!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Hansen a handsome 10''871. Now 2nd, Meares 3rd.


----------



## Buddfox (14 Aug 2016)

I've been sympathetic to the BBC so far but this is quite farcical. At least show the events with British participants!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

Are the women going to repeat what the men did, 1 and 2 at the minute


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Aug 2016)

I'm sticking with the iplayer coverage tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Marchant marches on to 10"787. New 2nd.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Ligtlee knocks Meares down to 4th.


themosquitoking said:


> I'm sticking with the iplayer coverage tonight.


Safer that way. If only TV coverage reflected medals.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Lee navigation takes her to 3rd.


----------



## sleaver (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Goes over to BBC1 and they're not!


Well, until someone won a gold by hitting a ball around for 4 days and some gymnasts winning as well


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Vogel fliegt into 3rd.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

Vogel only fifth


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

Did I misread it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

So Brits post the 2 fastest times!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

Nope Vogel now 6th


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ligtlee knocks Meares down to 4th.
> 
> Safer that way. If only TV coverage reflected medals.



To be fair, there are a lot of Brit medals in several sports tonight and they're stuck with only two mainstream channels, but there's a lot of time filling and puff going on - BBC4 are interviewing members of the public at the moment while waiting for the tennis.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did I misread it?


I wouldn't swear to it. I thought it was 3rd and I've only had 2 glasses of wine so far.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> To be fair, there are a lot of Brit medals in several sports tonight and they're stuck with only two mainstream channels, but there's a lot of time filling and puff going on - BBC4 are interviewing members of the public at the moment while waiting for the tennis.


And more people cycle than play tennis. Give tennis a stream and cycling a bit of telly.


----------



## sleaver (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> To be fair, there are a lot of Brit medals in several sports tonight and they're stuck with only two mainstream channels, but there's a lot of time filling and puff going on - BBC4 are interviewing members of the public at the moment while waiting for the tennis.


They could show those medals on both channels rather than a mixed doubles match between the Americans.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Viviani has to pick up a medal, I reckon. Great cyclist.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4416035, member: 45"]Here begins a period of confusion....[/QUOTE]

The Omnium confuses me full stop.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

sleaver said:


> They could show those medals on both channels rather than a mixed doubles match between the Americans.



Well, that ignores the timing, but they could be doing a lot better than they are and they could be filling the gaps with a lot more than just puff, interviews and pre-recorded segments.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

Right, made it. What have I missed?


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

This is the sort of thing that annoys me - they ignore races that are actually going on, having just introduced them, in order to have a pre-recorded interview that could be shown any time.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Right, made it. What have I missed?



Hi Jo, James & Marchant got top time in the sprint qualifying with Vogel and Hansen (of NZ) fairly close, Cav just going in the omnium scratch race now, about 40-ish laps to go.


----------



## Buddfox (14 Aug 2016)

It would be handy if they had a lap counter rather than a clock for the scratch race...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Right, made it. What have I missed?


James and Marchant posted the fastest sprint qualifying times.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Hi Jo, James & Marchant got top time in the sprint qualifying with Vogel and Hansen (of NZ) fairly close, Cav just going in the omnium scratch race now, about 40-ish laps to go.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> James and Marchant posted the fastest sprint qualifying times.


Thanks.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

16 ish laps to go


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Right, made it. What have I missed?


I had roasted chicken breast with green peppers and tomatoes for dinner.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Cav's missed the crucial break.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Wish they'd show wider shots so we could work out wtf is going on


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Hansen looks strong.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

Cav gets sixth, whatever that means


----------



## iandg (14 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4416050, member: 45"]What's to stop a rider taking no turns on the front?[/QUOTE]
nothing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Cav's missed the crucial break.


Or picked the wrong break and had to limit his losses after that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

Bugger, forgot there was the losers sprint before the GB boys


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Glaetzer v Dmitriev should be tasty!


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Or picked the wrong break and had to limit his losses after that.



Well, don't know if he was out of legs after chasing the earlier break or just missed the later one, but whichever way, Kluge and Hansen would have been a good break to be on (and not just in hindsight!)


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Great timing & tactics by Dmitriev.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

I think Skinner might nick this.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bugger, forgot there was the losers sprint before the GB boys


Ease off, old boy, the losers don't get a second bite at the bronze cherry.


----------



## Crackle (14 Aug 2016)

Skin him


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

I'm glad they're wearing different coloured helmets.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I think Skinner might nick this.



Ok, maybe not.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

Brilliant.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Kenny had that from the moment Skinner dipped down and accelerated.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I think Skinner might nick this.


This year's Kenny is rapidissimo!


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

Daft question. Is there a reason why some do and some don't wear gloves on the track, or is it just down to personal preference?


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Disappointing that Skinner got it so wrong when he's done everything so right until now. Makes me wonder if the old cynic @Marmion is right after all!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Come on Becky, you've got more than enough speed.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Come on Becky, you've got more than enough speed.


Yup.


----------



## BikeGirlKent (14 Aug 2016)

Some great rides by all GB tonight!! Great to see Becky James back in the mix!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

Easy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

She could have saved a lot more energy there, methinks. But one up to her.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Disappointing that Skinner got it so wrong when he's done everything so right until now. Makes me wonder if the old cynic @Marmion is right after all!


What was the old curmudgeon right about? Having roasted deep fried Mars bars for his training regime?


----------



## summerdays (14 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I'm glad they're wearing different coloured helmets.


My daughter pointed that out to me!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> She could have saved a lot more energy there, methinks. But one up to her.



Isn't it just one race? 

Katy now on


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Daft question. Is there a reason why some do and some don't wear gloves on the track, or is it just down to personal preference?



Just personal preference, I think.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

I admit to knowing nothing about Marchant. But from behind she should go one up too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> What was the old curmudgeon right about? Having roasted deep fried Mars bars for his training regime?



BC telling Skinner that Kenny has to win


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

Excellent!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Isn't it just one race?
> 
> Katy now on


There'd be a lot more drama and ecstatic commentating if it were.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> She could have saved a lot more energy there, methinks. But one up to her.





Supersuperleeds said:


> Isn't it just one race?
> 
> Katy now on



Just one race in the 1/16 finals


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Excellent!!


She has a very good final burst of speed.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Sullivan pretty asleep in that race. Well done for Marchant


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Just one race in the 1/16 finals


I stand (or fall over) corrected.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Lee Wai Sze looked very powerful there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Clever ride from Lee there. Made Cueff lead her to the line.


----------



## sleaver (14 Aug 2016)

If you get through to the later stages through a repocharge (sp?), can you still win gold?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

sleaver said:


> If you get through to the later stages through a repocharge (sp?), can you still win gold?



Yes


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

sleaver said:


> If you get through to the later stages through a repocharge (sp?), can you still win gold?



Repechage. Yes.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

The winners of the repechage will be up against James and Marchant in the next round so...

No, haven't got a hope! 

(Although technically it is possible.)


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> The winners of the repechage will be up against James and Marchant in the next round so...
> 
> No, haven't got a hope!



I think the question was can you, not will you


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Vogel going early with the mind games.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Repechage. Yes.


Though old fashioned purists prefer repêchage....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Vogel going early with the mind games.


And completely ruled that race.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Though old fashioned purists prefer repêchage....



Never considered the etymology of the word before but that suggests it's a fishing metaphor, which is neat.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Though old fashioned purists prefer repêchage....



Old fashioned pedants probably know where the diacrits on their keyboards are.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Another Hansen who's looking good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Hansen looks tidier on a bike. We'll see.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Old fashioned pedants probably know where the diacrits on their keyboards are.


Completely off topic but I use the US International keyboard as the default and it's just above the 6.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Voinov played Morton well there.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Aus looking in all sorts of trouble - Meares just didn't have it there.


----------



## iandg (14 Aug 2016)

Meares in a repechage


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Surprise for Meares!


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Both Aussies comfortably beaten.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

How many qualify out of the repechage?


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How many qualify out of the repechage?



Only the winners.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

It's all gone quiet on the iPlayer coverage, which I assume means it's interviews on terrestrial?


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Dmitriev will be played in the film of his life by Jason Statham.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> It's all gone quiet on the iPlayer coverage, which I assume means it's interviews on terrestrial?



Same on terrestrial, just 15 seconds earlier.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Never considered the etymology of the word before but that suggests it's a fishing metaphor, which is neat.


I believe it came from that French plaice...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Both Aussies comfortably beaten.


It looks like the Aussies haven't fully targeted the Olympics. Timed their performance for last year's worlds.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Dmitriev just bossed that


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

Here we go... (again)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

That Dmitriev is canny.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

Let's hope it goes to the 3rd race


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Here we go... (again)


I call Skinner for this one.

EDIT: Wrong! (Not for the first time either.)


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I call Skinner for this one.


Nope.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I call Skinner for this one.



I thought it looked like Skinner had it going into the final 200 but Kenny was way too strong.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Let's hope it goes to the 3rd race



Ah well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

Well done Mr Kenny. Skinner looks like a future winner of this event


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I thought it looked like Skinner had it going into the final 200 but Kenny was way too strong.



I don't think Skinner ever had that. Kenny was just outstanding.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Anyone want to bet against Kenny for the keirin?


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

And he's even canny enough to take the cleats off before walking up the track.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Anyone want to bet against Kenny for the keirin?


No, not me, his legs look too fast and strong to rule out.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> And he's even canny enough to take the cleats off before walking up the track.


Jason Canny?


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Completely off topic but I use the US International keyboard as the default and it's just above the 6.



I don't correct other people's French spelling regularly enough to remember things like that.


----------



## Crackle (14 Aug 2016)

Yes he can


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Jason Canny?



Groan.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Bobby Lea just looks tooAmerican for his own good. At speed even his wheels look as though they've got whitewalls.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I don't correct other people's French spelling regularly enough to remember things like that.


I think the Académie Française has just let a whole lot of accents become optional, hence the old fashioned bit in my quote. Meanwhile, Bobby Sleap won that easily.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, Bobby Sleap won that easily.



Has he changed his name to disguise the fact he's an ex-doper?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Has he changed his name to disguise the fact he's an ex-doper?


Banned sleaping pills, I gather.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Talking of name changes, the caption on my screen suggested the Brits had subbed in Wiggo for the individual pursuit. 

Probably wouldn't be a bad tactic.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Talking of name changes, the caption on my screen suggested the Brits had subbed in Wiggo for the individual pursuit.
> 
> Probably wouldn't be a bad tactic.


Missed that. Surprised he's sobered up.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Missed that. Surprised he's sobered up.



Suspect he'd be quicker than Cav even with a few beers inside him.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

My mistake - I just rewound to double check the caption and they had Wiggo's name up on screen as Olympic record holder (along with Bobridge as WR holder).


----------



## Crackle (14 Aug 2016)

Chris Hoy is a superb pundit


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

So, Kiwi Kennet's going well. 3rd in the scratch and fastest time so far.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Chris Hoy is a superb pundit


Is it on telly then?

Oh, GAWD, Balding with her back to the racing again. Introducing summat else.


----------



## Buddfox (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, Kiwi Kennet's going well. 3rd in the scratch and fastest time so far.



10th in the scratch race?


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Viviani makes the catch


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Great ride by Viviani.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> 10th in the scratch race?


Was he? I thought 3rd. My mistake.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

Cav's up.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

4:17.453. Great ride by Viviani


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Funny seeing Cav vs Gaviria in this context.


----------



## Buddfox (14 Aug 2016)

Chance for Cav to show his form against Gaviria (for better or worse)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Great ride by Viviani.


There's a nice challenge for Cav.


----------



## Buddfox (14 Aug 2016)

Gaviria looks like he's gone out too fast...


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Cav's ahead!


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Gaviria really dying now.


----------



## Buddfox (14 Aug 2016)

This is great from Cav - WR is 4:15?


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Gaviria's cracked!


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

Can he keep this up?


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Cav 2 secs ahead - that could be a WR pace.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Aug 2016)

Cav!


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Buddfox (14 Aug 2016)

Wow - that was some ride, he's clearly got a point to prove, fantastic


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

4:16.878! That must be FTD, you'd hope.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a nice challenge for Cav.


And I think he met that challenge spiffingly!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2016)

I have been watching Captain America on Ch4 and now watching Murray McTennisface


----------



## philk56 (14 Aug 2016)

Brilliant ride!


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Kluge vs Hansen. This will be interesting.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Aug 2016)

Monster ride, to catch and pass the world champion in a pursuit, especially when you're a sprinter rather than a pursuiter. Wow. I don't want to get too excited, but I am


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

I thought Boudat was going to lose that one. Wrong.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Wonder if Cav was making a point to Wiggins & the pursuit team / selectors?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2016)

They cut away from the tennisball to show last 3 laps of Cav. Impressive ride, if pointless coverage.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Wonder if Cav was making a point to Wiggins & the pursuit team / selectors?


Except they've made their point with the gold medal?


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Hansen is motoring.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

User said:


> He could but, last time I looked, we had gold so it wouldn't be much of a point


*cough*


----------



## T4tomo (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Hansen is motoring.


He's flying, that's some ride to beat the OR in the midst of an omnium


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

User said:


> He could but, last time I looked, we had gold so it wouldn't be much of a point



The point doesn't have to have been 'I could have done better', it might just be 'I can do it as well' or 'you could have picked me for the heats'


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2016)

T4tomo said:


> He's flying


Olympic Record flying!


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

New OR from Hansen. Looking a serious threat to Cav


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Hansen didn't die.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2016)

Clare Balding needs to have more control of her arms and hands, she is the new Magnus Pike


----------



## suzeworld (14 Aug 2016)

Only just found this, after CAV raced, bloody BBC doing tennis after they kept saying they were going to show the omnium ... Pah F'ING TENNIS ... GRRRRRR


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Could be but, right now, putting in a huge performance in the event he is in is the only worthwhile game.



Whatever.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Meares back in the game then.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2016)

suzeworld said:


> Only just found this, after CAV raced, bloody BBC doing tennis after they kept saying they were going to show the omnium ... Pah F'ING TENNIS ... GRRRRRR


But the man from del Monte is playing in the tennis, he looks different without his hat


----------



## suzeworld (14 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> They cut away from the tennisball to show last 3 laps of Cav. Impressive ride, if pointless coverage.


ffs - did they? I dunno how I missed it - must have been when I was faffing with the red button!


----------



## suzeworld (14 Aug 2016)

Anyone know what time the next omnium races are due?


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

suzeworld said:


> Anyone know what time the next omnium races are due?



Elimination race is up next, straight after the sprint repechage.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

suzeworld said:


> Anyone know what time the next omnium races are due?



10 minutes or so


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Sorry, I didn't realise you were a teenager. Carry on.



Whatever


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

@User @HF2300 Get a room.


----------



## suzeworld (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> 10 minutes or so





smutchin said:


> Elimination race is up next, straight after the sprint repechage.



Thanks folks -- will stay up then! (Lightweight!)


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Russian gets bronze, that'll please @Marmion


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

How do these guys make a living? Does Sky/BC/ Lottery pay them enough to cope with life after cycling? 
No idea what sort of money the lesser known riders like Burke, Kenny and Clancy etc make?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Can't help thinking Kenny and Skinner like each other. Skinner needs to get meaner.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Cav looks intense & anxious.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Will be a test for both Cav and Hansen's powers of recovery after the pursuit.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Elimination race is on BBC 4 for those who haven't kept up with channel changes


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Hansen's out!!!


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Hansen out!


----------



## T4tomo (14 Aug 2016)

Wot a cock up from Hansen


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Was going to say this could shake the standings up, but I wasn't expecting that dramatic that quick.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Aug 2016)

And the German!


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Boudat pips Kluge!


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

And Kluge out!


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Cav's blown it.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Aug 2016)

That was silly and unecessary


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Silly Cav. He was looking so strong as well.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

That's a real opportunity missed


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

FFS!


----------



## summerdays (14 Aug 2016)

He didn't even need to do that anyway?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can't help thinking Kenny and Skinner like each other. Skinner needs to get meaner.


They have been rooming together during Rio, their tweets have been quite entertaining


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Cav mucked up there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> FFS!


what's he done?


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> He didn't even need to do that anyway?



Didn't look like it, though he may not have realised from his position.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> He didn't even need to do that anyway?



The Kazakh was boxing him in so he was in danger from riders coming up the outside. Probably would have been safe, just, but he panicked.

ETA: looks like he was in danger from the replay.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> what's he done?



Hansen and Kluge had handed the lead to Cav on a plate, then he overtook on the Cote D'Azur and got eliminated by the commissaires.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Aug 2016)

Looking at the reply he might have been out of he hadn't.

He got himself in a bad position trapped in the inside.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Aug 2016)

Still he's in a good position overall going into tmr


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Tactical naivety against more experienced track riders? First he missed the break in the scratch race, then let himself get boxed in in the elimination race. He'll have to raise his game in the points race.


----------



## mjr (14 Aug 2016)

Cav third on 96 points, 10 behind leader Boudat at the halfway. Not bad.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> The Kazakh was boxing him in so he was in danger from riders coming up the outside. Probably would have been safe, just, but he panicked.
> 
> ETA: looks like he was in danger from the replay.



It was Viviani boxing him to the outside, the Kazakh was ahead at that point though in the position he might have wanted to move into. I thought he would have been safe, but as you suggest he was in a position where riders coming up quickly at the back might have left him exposed.

He's done plenty of omniums before (not to mention sprint battles), so you'd have thought he'd have the tactics, but then I guess he hasn't done that many recently where the others have?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2016)

How's Viviani doing?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2016)

Let's go Andy, let's go


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> It was Viviani boxing him to the outside,



Yes, I thought it was Zakharov at the time but the replay did indeed show it was Viviani.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> How's Viviani doing?



2nd overall


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> 2nd overall


Very good, I'd like him to win


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Very good, I'd like him to win


Good chance he will. But only a chance. A good chance, mind. Etc.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Today's sessions:
14:00 - 14:19 Women's Sprint 1/8 Finals 
14:21 - 14:48 Men's Omnium Time Trial 4\6 
14:59 - 15:17 Women's Omnium Scratch Race 1\6 
and
20:00 - 20:24 Men's Omnium Flying Lap 5\6 
20:26 - 20:30 Women's Sprint Race for 9th-12th Places 
20:30 - 21:20 Women's Omnium Individual Pursuit 2\6 
21:23 - 22:15 Men's Omnium Points Race 6\6 
22:17 - 22:35 Women's Omnium Elimination Race 3\6 

This is the afternoon session link: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36804241


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Today's sessions:
> 14:00 - 14:19 Women's Sprint 1/8 Finals
> 14:21 - 14:48 Men's Omnium Time Trial 4\6
> 14:59 - 15:17 Women's Omnium Scratch Race 1\6
> ...



Sterling work, @deptfordmarmoset


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

I'm not sure the BBC will be covering the afternoon session, the evening link is marked as scheduled for 19:50. It might go live for the afternoon though.

Does anybody know whether http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream is back on air yet? It might work as a fallback.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure the BBC will be covering the afternoon session, the evening link is marked as scheduled for 19:50. It might go live for the afternoon though.
> 
> Does anybody know whether http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream is back on air yet? It might work as a fallback.



BBC schedule now says cycling afternoon & evening from 14:00 at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36804241

I suspect the 19:50 start was left over from lastnight and they were a bit slow to update.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> BBC schedule now says cycling from 14:00 at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36804241
> 
> I suspect the 19:50 start was left over from lastnight and they were a bit slow to update.


Excellent. I'll amend my post.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

James going against Cueff and Marchant against Welte. You'd hope that might be a couple of fairly easy wins as neither Cueff or Welte seemed on top form lastnight.


----------



## Slaav (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> BBC schedule now says cycling afternoon & evening from 14:00 at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36804241
> 
> I suspect the 19:50 start was left over from lastnight and they were a bit slow to update.



Chaps and ladies, 100% of every cycling session is available via the web 

BBC Sport page, click on main Olympics tab. Then click on schedule and the schedule is broken down by sport. Pick your sport and click on that and you get timetable and that sport (if applicable) 'Live now' option. Click and play !! All sports seem to have this bar one or two obscure ones when I was really bored 

Wife wanted Tennis or something so I just stuck the cycling on iPad on my knee. Then when her back was turned..... 

The above links are direct but I find the above process useful to plan my multi sport viewing!


Ps - will revisit my men's Omnium predictions prior to day 2 starting; quite interesting with hindsight!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Slaav said:


> Chaps and ladies, 100% of every cycling session is available via the web
> 
> BBC Sport page, click on main Olympics tab. Then click on schedule and the schedule is broken down by sport. Pick your sport and click on that and you get timetable and that sport (if applicable) 'Live now' option. Click and play !! All sports seem to have this bar one or two obscure ones when I was really bored
> 
> ...


And this is the live guide. (Though it was wrong this morning so be warned.) http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live-guide


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Slaav said:


> Chaps and ladies, 100% of every cycling session is available via the web  BBC Sport page, click on main Olympics tab. Then click on schedule and the schedule is broken down by sport. Pick your sport and click on that and you get timetable and that sport (if applicable) 'Live now' option. Click and play !! All sports seem to have this bar one or two obscure ones when I was really bored



Thanks, yes, covered upthread. We've got into the habit of posting direct links (particularly @deptfordmarmoset who's been brilliant) as not everyone's been finding them successfully, at least to start with. The live view page and timetable for a particular sport is updated every day for that day's session; sometimes the update is a bit slow (hence the discussion); so if you look early on you might see out of date times or links.

If you're bored there's plenty here to do; I keep getting distracted by cyclists...


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Heat 6, Vogel / Hansen, should be competitive...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

James kept us guessing there!


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Good start for Becky James. Cueff rode well but was simply outclassed. Yay!


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Just as James was about to pass, I thought Cueff came out of the sprinter's line and made her move over much further to get round


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Incredible by Marchant!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Welte went for a quick one. Marchant had a perfect final kick though. J and M through to 1/4s.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Crikey! Took a long time for Marchant to start closing the gap, but she timed it perfectly.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Meares beaten again!


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Crikey! Took a long time for Marchant to start closing the gap, but she timed it perfectly.



Think she wasn't expecting that. Good thing really, as she'll be aware of it in the later rounds when it might be more critical.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Meares beaten again!


Definitely not vintage Meares this competition. Almost veteran Meares.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Definitely not vintage Meares this competition. Almost veteran Meares.



And less aggressive? Thought she might lean on Lee as she has to others in the past, but she was quite restrained...


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

I thought that was Voinova - edit: yes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I thought that was Voinova.


So did I but it was far closer than I thought. Or as close as you can get....


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Great ride from Vogel. Hope we'll see Hansen back through the repechage.


----------



## Buddfox (15 Aug 2016)

Did anyone catch why the Belgian DNS in the omnium?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Did anyone catch why the Belgian DNS in the omnium?



Suggested he's ill, stomach problems, but no confirmation. Would explain why he was so slow yesterday.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Huge cheers for the Brazilian!


----------



## Slaav (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Thanks, yes, covered upthread. We've got into the habit of posting direct links (particularly @deptfordmarmoset who's been brilliant) as not everyone's been finding them successfully, at least to start with. The live view page and timetable for a particular sport is updated every day for that day's session; sometimes the update is a bit slow (hence the discussion); so if you look early on you might see out of date times or links.
> 
> If you're bored there's plenty here to do; I keep getting distracted by cyclists...



Agreed that direct links are easier but I found the methodical way above allowed me to plan my viewing easily enough over many sports/disciplines....

Now if anyone has a decent link to all sports laid out by time in some sort of matrix..... Or. Smart Macro or similar to allow me to plan my viewing - ( between work calls - ahem ) then that would be ideal!!!


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Hansen and Gaviria up now for the kilo. This could be good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

And great speed from the Kiwi.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Come on, Cav!


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Solid job by Cav there. Look forward to seeing what Viviani's going to do...


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And great speed from the Kiwi.



Yeah, very impressive.

Not bad from Cav either.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Very quick by Viviani. Should put him in the overall lead.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Cav now on equal points with Boudat in joint 2nd.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

What a great little chat between Cav and Hoy there. Playing things down, but looked relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Krupeckaite there for me.


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2016)

Has anyone noted at both track and road racing and the rowing the track/course announcers have been British?


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

@Dogtrousers are you not watching - need more info?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Meares out completely!


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

Very difficult to watch and not show any excitement when sitting in a meeting


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

This Laura Trott, is she any good?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This Laura Trott, is she any good?



Nah, rubbish, don't know what the fuss is about.


----------



## sleaver (15 Aug 2016)

First world problem - Does anyone else find it difficult to differentiate between the dark blue of the Team GB kit and the black of New Zealand on the high up camera angles?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

sleaver said:


> First world problem - Does anyone else find it difficult to differentiate between the dark blue of the Team GB kit and the black of New Zealand on the high up camera angles?



Yes.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

This going to end in a sprint?


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2016)

sleaver said:


> First world problem - Does anyone else find it difficult to differentiate between the dark blue of the Team GB kit and the black of New Zealand on the high up camera angles?


But they have white (UK) and black (NZ) helmets, I assume they had a deliberate policy of having to have different coloured helmets for that reason.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

sleaver said:


> First world problem - Does anyone else find it difficult to differentiate between the dark blue of the Team GB kit and the black of New Zealand on the high up camera angles?


Yes, certainly on the live streams.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> @Dogtrousers are you not watching - need more info?


Just checking here and Dr Hutch on Twitter when I get a minute.


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2016)

brilliant from Trott


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> brilliant from Trott


That was a long time on the front with Hammer unable to get alongside.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just checking here and Dr Hutch on Twitter when I get a minute.



OK will try to post a bit more meaningfully. Slow scratch race, Sharakova jumped away with 16 or so laps to go and made a lap, then it ended in a sprint with Trott comfortably on the front. Trott, D'Hoore, Hammer then a little gap to the rest.

That's it for the afternoon, resumes at 20:00


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2016)

They're not black. Saw a rider next to a coach who was wearing black clothing and you could see they were dark navy.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> They're not black. Saw a rider next to a coach who was wearing black clothing and you could see they were dark navy.


As Father Ted said: Never buy black socks from a normal shop. They shaft you every time!


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the updates. Out and about this afternoon and can't watch. Life should come to a halt when the few sports that I like are actually on the TV, live, as they happen. Most inconvenient.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That was a long time on the front with Hammer unable to get alongside.



I was sure she was going to get caught. Very glad to be proved wrong. Very impressive.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Thanks for the updates. Out and about this afternoon and can't watch. Life should come to a halt when the few sports that I like are *actually on the TV, live, as they happen*. Most inconvenient.



If only...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Evening session link: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36807396


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Very difficult to watch and not show any excitement when sitting in a meeting



Had to get involved in the discussion when the women's scratch race was on and missed it.


----------



## mjr (15 Aug 2016)

Slaav said:


> BBC Sport page, click on main Olympics tab. Then click on schedule and the schedule is broken down by sport. Pick your sport and click on that and you get timetable and that sport (if applicable) 'Live now' option. Click and play !!


I only get a static image from the sport (close up of a boxing glove, for example) if I do that. What works for me is to go to the iplayer page, then under "Live: Olympics 2016", click "View All", pick the sport I want and copy its link into the iplayer app.



brommers said:


> Has anyone noted at both track and road racing and the rowing the track/course announcers have been British?


Not the rowing but yes, it's Ant McCrossan at both track and road, continuing from 2012. https://mobile.twitter.com/antmccrossan/status/764602855743451136


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Not the rowing but yes, it's Ant McCrossan at both track and road, continuing from 2012.


The rowing fella is definitely British too


----------



## mjr (15 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> The rowing fella is definitely British too


I wasn't disagreeing, but unless he grows wheels, I don't care


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2016)

Has Ant McCrossan got wheels?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Had to get involved in the discussion when the women's scratch race was on and missed it.



How inconsiderate of them. To be honest, it was a pretty uneventful race apart from the final sprint, and even that though impressive by Trott was a bit processional.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

When the two riders escaped with 19 laps to go, none of the pack seemed that interested in chasing. They didn't really got moving until the final few laps, and even then it was only a select handful contesting the sprint.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> If only...


Poor Marmion.


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2016)

They've only got 2 more chances to knock Laura off the track


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Poor Marmion.


If I had a violin I'd be ramming it up the BBC not playing it!


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Phew. Home. Chores done or bumped down the to-do list. Catching up on the afternoon's racing. Bloody hell, Marchant flew over the finish line!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Phew. Home. Chores done or bumped down the to-do list. Catching up on the afternoon's racing. Bloody hell, Marchant flew over the finish line!


Are they allowed to use wings?


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Are they allowed to use wings?


Red Bull? No, that's Danny MacAskill.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Are they allowed to use wings?


Always with wings.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Always with wings.


*facepalm*


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Phew. Home. Chores done or bumped down the to-do list. Catching up on the afternoon's racing. Bloody hell, Marchant flew over the finish line!



She was incredible, wasn't she. When Welte took her by surprise I really thought she was too far behind to catch, even though Welte hasn't been going that well.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> She was incredible, wasn't she. When Welte took her by surprise I really thought she was too far behind to catch, even though Welte hasn't been going that well.


I assumed I'd misread the updates on this thread.


----------



## Beebo (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> What a great little chat between Cav and Hoy there. Playing things down, but looked relaxed and comfortable.


Oi, Chris, can i have your autograph, Priceless.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...aph_uk_57b1cd9ce4b01f97d8f323fe?utm_hp_ref=uk


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

We have a velodrome and a crowd and a live stream on BBC iPlayer but no cyclists as of yet...


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> We have a velodrome and a crowd and a live stream on BBC iPlayer but no cyclists as of yet...



Underway now tho'


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Yup, and getting towards the business end of the field in the flying lap...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Cav or Viv to go fastest?


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Underway now tho'


Yeah, I hit reply and they all made their way onto the track. It's not The Force but it's my special power (along with making cake disappear).


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Fast one by Kennett.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cav or Viv to go fastest?



Either will be doing well to beat Kennett's time.


----------



## huggy (15 Aug 2016)

Are they running in reverse standing order?


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

huggy said:


> Are they running in reverse standing order?



Yes


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

huggy said:


> Are they running in reverse standing order?


I think so.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Aug 2016)

Fekking BBC TV keeps promising cycling and letting us down. Yesterday when Mens elimination was running, the same hockey match was on 2 channels simultaneously. Now on BBC 2, promised cycling, get Gymnastics. 

Less than impressed


----------



## huggy (15 Aug 2016)

It's on BBC Olympic channel 6 at least it is on free sat


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Fekking BBC TV keeps promising cycling and letting us down. Yesterday when Mens elimination was running, the same hockey match was on 2 channels simultaneously. Now on BBC 2, promised cycling, get Gymnastics.
> 
> Less than impressed


Cav's on next so I guess they'll show that. Recommend a smart TV or DVD player etc so you can get iPlayer on the TV.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Fekking BBC TV keeps promising cycling and letting us down. Yesterday when Mens elimination was running, the same hockey match was on 2 channels simultaneously. Now on BBC 2, promised cycling, get Gymnastics.
> 
> Less than impressed


Yes, it's because we never win medals at the Velodrome.....


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

12.793 - a pb for Cav.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

PB for Cav, 2nd.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Good effort by Cav. Boudat off the pace, only Viviani to go...


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

Good ride from Cav


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Cav now in provisional silver.


----------



## huggy (15 Aug 2016)

BBC 2 to watch it now!


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> it's my special power (along with making cake disappear).



Good special power to have - the cake, I mean.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Points race is going to be very interesting. Viviani looking strong. Cav will have to do something special to take gold, still not confident he'll even finish in the medals.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> 12.793 - a pb for Cav.



Chris Hoy to Cav earlier "You'll get a 12.8"


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Chris Hoy to Cav earlier "You'll get a 12.8"


And now he just looks silly...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Either will be doing well to beat Kennett's time.


As you said, indeed. Not much difference between Cav or Viv in the end. Kennett was a surprise.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

So, farewell then, Anna Meares...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Aug 2016)

huggy said:


> It's on BBC Olympic channel 6 at least it is on free sat


Thanks, I'll nip out and buy one  only freeview here and the TV is only a few years old & was quite expensive new. Taking the Mick cutting red button so recent and when it is available simply duplicating another channels output. 

Two days running they've promised cycling and given us something else and without the same level of British interest involved.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> So, farewell then, Anna Meares...


They're writing her obituary in the commentary.


----------



## philk56 (15 Aug 2016)

Feel a bit sad for Anna Meares. One games too far?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Thanks, I'll nip out and buy one  only freeview here and the TV is only a few years old & was quite expensive new. Taking the Mick cutting red button so recent and when it is available simply duplicating another channels output.
> 
> Two days running they've promised cycling and given us something else and without the same level of British interest involved.



As you're talking to us on an interweb enabled device can you not get it on that?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

philk56 said:


> Feel a bit sad for Anna Meares. One games too far?



Live by the sword, die by the sword


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Aug 2016)

4 inch screen vs my 40 inch telly. Family PC not available to me at the mo. Will be finding it on catch up hopefully when I can get on that.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> 4 inch screen vs my 40 inch telly. Family PC not available to me at the mo. Will be finding it on catch up hopefully when I can get on that.


Chromecast?


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> 4 inch screen vs my 40 inch telly. Family PC not available to me at the mo. Will be finding it on catch up hopefully when I can get on that.



40" TV with no cycling or 4" phone with cycling?


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> As you're talking to us on an interweb enabled device can you not get it on that?


I've got the TV and Internet .. Means I can flicking between the two depending g what each screen is displaying!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Chromecast?


Wuh? Not really a big tecchy for viewing stuff.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've got the TV and Internet .. Means I can flicking between the two depending g what each screen is displaying!



Yes, that's what I'm doing.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> So, farewell then, Anna Meares...


EJ Thribb?


----------



## huggy (15 Aug 2016)

Are you sure you can't watch channel 606 on free view? http://www.live.bbc.co.uk/corporate2/reception/television/freeview/freeview_red_button1rio.html


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Blimey, go to mate's with proper access?


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> So, farewell then, Anna Meares...


And so, Anna, you won loads
Of Golds and Silver and the like
Whupping Vicky P's arse
But now you're rubbish
Vale, as we say in Latin, a vale of tears....


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> And so, Anna, you won loads
> Of Golds and Silver and the like
> Whupping Vicky P's arse
> But now you're rubbish
> Vale, as we say in Latin, a vale of tears....


Bloody hell, that's terrible.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

huggy said:


> Are you sure you can't watch channel 606 on free view? http://www.live.bbc.co.uk/corporate2/reception/television/freeview/freeview_red_button1rio.html


I tried it a few days ago and it went to the red button home page but the channels weren't there.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Bloody hell, that's terrible.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Bloody hell, that's terrible.


Of course, what did you expect, I'm only 17


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Nice moment with Anna Meares and Vicky P


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


>


Oy, be nice....


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I tried it a few days ago and it went to the red button home page but the channels weren't there.


To get the extra red button channels, you need to be able to access channel 124 on freeview. It and they aren't available in all regions.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Oy, be nice....


I was!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> And so, Anna, you won loads
> Of Golds and Silver and the like
> Whupping Vicky P's arse
> But now you're rubbish
> Vale, as we say in Latin, a vale of tears....


I think you've really conveyed the pathos of her failing powers there.


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

I seem not to be watching the same thing as you lot. I think I'm watching the women's omnium?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Bloody hell, that's terrible.



Ah, but you have to be truly skilled to do truly terrible.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> I seem not to be watching the same thing as you lot. I think I'm watching the women's omnium?


Yup. Heat 4 of 9.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> I seem not to be watching the same thing as you lot. I think I'm watching the women's omnium?



Women's omnibus individual pursuit


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Yup. Heat 4 of 9.


I'm not paying attention then. I completely missed Mears.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> I'm not paying attention then. I completely missed Mears.


Think that was on terrestrial TVrather than the digital stream.


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Think that was on terrestrial TVrather than the digital stream.


Fiddlesticks!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

I take it Trott is one of the favourites for the pursuit?


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Ah, but you have to be truly skilled to do truly terrible.


Thanks, HF, I think


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Fiddlesticks!



Meares' 9 - 12 place run was on digital, Meares' interview & being lovely & fluffy with Vicky Pendleton was on real TV.


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

Cuban girl would have gone faster if she could have held the pursuit line better, she was upon the red line at times.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Pikulik wins the prize for the best name.


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2016)

Somehow the iPad and TV have swapped as to which is broadcasting first, with the TV now ahead!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Pikulik wins the prize for the best name.



Sounds like a Pokemon character


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

I miss track riding.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Pikulik wins the prize for the best name.


Spudulike is still in the canteen


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I miss track riding.


Never done it. Did you race?


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

The Danish girl is tiny!


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Pikulik wins the prize for the best name.



I think I caught one of those in Pokemon Go the other day.

(ETA: TMN to @Supersuperleeds dammit)


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> The Danish girl is tiny!


I'd normally object to the word girl but she does look about 12, though would kick my, yours and everyone else's arses.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Never done it. Did you race?



No, too unfit and slow so just for fun, but not close enough to a track to go regularly. If you do get the chance go for a taster session, you'll love it. Probably.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I'd normally object to the word girl but she does look about 12, though would kick my, yours and everyone else's arses.


I thought I might get away with the slip! 
She's got to leave early to do her homework.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I think I caught one of those in Pokemon Go the other day.
> 
> (ETA: TMN to @Supersuperleeds dammit)



not sure I've had a TMN before


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I thought I might get away with the slip!
> She's got to leave early to do her homework.


Ah, that's why she belted round there so quickly.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> The Danish girl is tiny!








"Who are you calling tiny?"


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 139785
> 
> "Who are you calling tiny?"



That picture is of a bloke (I think!)


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

I know there are some who whinge about the cycling being shunted around by the Beeb, but you have to be a bit of a nerd to enjoy the stuff on now!


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> If you do get the chance go for a taster session, you'll love it. Probably.



Definitely. It's huge amounts of fun.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That picture is of a bloke (I think!)


You don't say!!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I know there are some who whinge about the cycling being shunted around by the Beeb, but you have to be a bit of a nerd to enjoy the stuff on now!



I think the pursuits are one of the better events.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I know there are some who whinge about the cycling being shunted around by the Beeb, but you have to be a bit of a nerd to enjoy the stuff on now!


Oh. I'm enjoying it...


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Definitely. It's huge amounts of fun.



I thought I'd better add a slight caveat in case he goes & hates it, but yes, it's brilliant. If I was close enough to go regularly I'd probably make more of an effort to improve and do it properly.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think the pursuits are one of the better events.


Me too but I mean among the general public


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That picture is of a bloke (I think!)



Yeah, it's Stephen Hawking before he got ill. Or something.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I thought I'd better add a slight caveat in case he goes & hates it.


Don't worry, there's no chance I'll do it now! I'd have loved to have a go a few years back


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Oh. I'm enjoying it...


See above ! ^^^
Implying that we are nerds!


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Don't worry, there's no chance I'll do it now! I'd have loved to have a go a few years back


I've had a couple of opportunities to go but never summed up the courage.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> See above ! ^^^


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I know there are some who whinge about the cycling being shunted around by the Beeb, but you have to be a bit of a nerd to enjoy the stuff on now!


Australia vs New Zealand was a good ride - the problem is it's not a 'real' pursuit with an elimination and progression to the next round. More of a TT with 2 riders on the track really.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)




----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

D'Hoore has an unfortunate name, if you have a filthy mind...


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


>




I've 'liked' that but really I think we need to get Shaun to introduce a 'groan' button.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> D'Hoore has an unfortunate name, if you have a filthy mind...


...and a lousy appreciation of Belgian pronunciation


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Amazing how much Hammer moves around on the bike.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Don't worry, there's no chance I'll do it now! I'd have loved to have a go a few years back





coffeejo said:


> I've had a couple of opportunities to go but never summed up the courage.



Doitdoitdoit.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Hammer's arms looked very widely spaced. Is that a personal set-up preference or something to do with the newfangled Felt bikes? Can't say I noticed them being the same in the team pursuit.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Hoy comments on gloves vs chalk to answer @coffeejo


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Hoy comments on gloves vs chalk to answer @coffeejo


And?


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Go Trotty


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Hammer's arms looked very widely spaced. Is that a personal set-up preference or diverging to do with the newfangled Felt bikes?.



It's a function of her shoulders, I think.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I've 'liked' that but really I think we need to get Shaun to introduce a 'groan' button.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Trott gallops round the track...


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Come on, Trotty!


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Trott gallops round the track...


Ouch!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

Fastest at that split


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Whereas Laura is the complete opposite. Smooth as silk.


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

Boardman beat me to it - Trott classy holding the black line.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

That's a quick catch.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Wow! Trott makes the catch!


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Ouch!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Ouch!



Laura trotts round the track would have been more painful


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Trott delivers a Hammer blow.


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2016)

250 laps to go ...


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

3:25.054. Great.


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

250 laps to go


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

What a time!


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Attagirl!!!
And if you wondered what happened to the doping Russian tennis player...


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> 250 laps to go



TMN to @summerdays


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> 250 laps to go ...



...and @summerdays beat me to it too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Phenomenal!


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Attagirl!!!


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

I'm off to the Gent 6 again in November hoping that Wiggo and Cav will be there this time


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

TMN?


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


>


Attawoman?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

How long does the men's point race normally last?


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> TMN to @summerdays





wicker man said:


> ...and @summerdays beat me to it too


TMN to @HF2300


----------



## philk56 (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm off to the Gent 6 again in November hoping that Wiggo and Cav will be there this time


Wiggins has said it will be his final race.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> And?



Balding asked about Trott chalking her hands; he said she was using liquid chalk which gives a better grip than gloves without the weight and extra drag of gloves, and that some still prefer gloves but riders gradually seem to be going over to chalk.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Here we go


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> ...and @summerdays beat me to it too


Only by seconds....


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Can't say I'm feeling hugely confident for Cav.


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

I find the lack of commentary disturbing.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> Only by seconds....


A win's a win...


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> I find the lack of commentary disturbing.


It's on BBC 1


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> I find the lack of commentary disturbing.



Hush, the announcer is explaining the rules, damn missed them now.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> TMN?



Said when someone posts something someone else has already posted. Strictly speaking, when the second poster gets recognition or response for something when the first poster has been totally ignored. Named for our own @User13710 to whom it kept happening.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Going back to the discussion about the GB vs NZ kits, I'm struggling to see the similarity. Even on a black and white tele, the GB skinsuits have red cuffs at the elbows and knees.


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> A win's a win...


And I would like a win in the next race too


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Gaviria trying to steal a lap already!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Going back to the discussion about the GB vs NZ kits, I'm struggling to see the similarity. Even on a black and white tele, the GB skinsuits have red cuffs at the elbows and knees.



Blokes don't normally see such detail


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

Go Cav!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Can't say I'm feeling hugely confident for Cav.


Me neither. It's always a bit of a lottery.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

How many points do you get for a lap?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> How many points do you get for a lap?



20, and they count point for point in the final marks.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Catch the bugger FFS!


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Catch the bugger FFS!


They're just leaving him dangling


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2016)

Brought him back


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> They're just leaving him dangling


Phew!


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

Bit casual from Cav then


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Heck of a sprint by Viviani


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Whizzy Viviani!


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Hansen trying to get the lap now.


----------



## Buddfox (15 Aug 2016)

Realistically Cav needs to lap the field if he wants to get gold. Kluge came from nowhere in March to get silver by lapping the field twice I think, so it can be done.

Cav should have the pace if he gets the right opportunity.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

It's soooo tense


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Viviani's doing exactly what Cav said he would do earlier.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

20 points for Hansen


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Ooooooh


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)




----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

FFS


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

What happened?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Ouch. They'll be looking at that after. What was he thinking?


----------



## Buddfox (15 Aug 2016)

Similar incident in the women's scratch race and no penalty so not sure Cav will be penalised for that


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

That's bad


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

_Is that a DQ?
_


----------



## Nomadski (15 Aug 2016)

Head gone there Cav


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> What happened?



Cav swung down the track & took out the Korean, who took out Viviani and O'Shea.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

He draws controversy like a moth to a light


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> He draws controversy like a moth to a light



You getting poetic again?


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2016)

What would the Warning mean that they have mentioned he might get?


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> He draws controversy like a moth to a light


Surely that's "like a light attracts moths"?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> He draws controversy like a moth to a light


Plain bad riding, though.


----------



## Andy_R (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Surely that's "like a light attracts moths"?


nah, that would be grammatic, not poetic.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Surely that's "like a light attracts moths"?


I dunno, I;m only a boy....


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Andy_R said:


> nah, that would be grammatic, not poetic.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I dunno, I;m only a boy....


Benjamin Button?


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Cav goes...


----------



## Buddfox (15 Aug 2016)

If Viviani wins a sprint out of the group does he still get points - ie are you allowed to take laps out for mechanicals?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Those Argon bikes are really ugly.


----------



## Buddfox (15 Aug 2016)

Apparently yes


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Benjamin Button?


You prefer his brother Chocolate...


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> If Viviani wins a sprint out of the group does he still get points - ie are you allowed to take laps out for mechanicals?


Yes


----------



## Buddfox (15 Aug 2016)

Better from Cav


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

Nice sprint


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

This is too tense.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

In the madison he and Wiggo used to go for a lap at 30 to go ISTR


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

FFS


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Over to 2!


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> In the madison he and Wiggo used to go for a lap at 30 to go ISTR



And he's gone for late ones in points races before now.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Is Kennet going to get a lap?


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Is Kennet going to get a lap?


Forget that!


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Some dangerous gaps there


----------



## Buddfox (15 Aug 2016)

Cav has messed up the last six laps badly


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

5 points to silver, 10 points to gold


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

"A slight lull'' Simon, is that because you missed Kennett taking a lap?


----------



## EnPassant (15 Aug 2016)

Cavendish thinks it's rollerball. :P
Serious question, they don't lose anything for a mechanical or crash? Rejoin with no laps lost?


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Kennet did get a lap


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Cav's woken up.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Oooooh!


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

EnPassant said:


> Cavendish thinks it's rollerball. :P
> Serious question, they don't lose anything for a mechanical or crash? Rejoin with no laps lost?


yep


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

EnPassant said:


> Cavendish thinks it's rollerball. :P
> Serious question, they don't lose anything for a mechanical or crash? Rejoin with no laps lost?



Yes, rejoin with no laps lost if they have a misfortune.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Running out of laps & legs


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Come on, Cav.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

2 to silver 8 to gold, running out of laps so Cav is going to rely on sprints


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

I wonder if Cav would be happy with a bronze


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2016)

Cavendish keeps cocking his leg ?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Equal silver, 10 to gold.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cavendish keeps cocking his leg ?



Apparently.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I wonder if Cav would be happy with a bronze


For some values of "happy"


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

Hansen is a machine


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Hansen is a machine


Lots to make up after the elimination round.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

14 to gold now, so it's Viviani's


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

Crumbs, down to the last sprint


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)




----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

*chews nails*


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Phew!!!


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2016)

Silver!!


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

Silver!!!


----------



## J1888 (15 Aug 2016)

Well done Viviani, fully deserved. Glad Cavendish didn't get it


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

Yes!


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Viviani totally deserved that.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Bloody Sky win another race


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

J1888 said:


> Well done Viviani, fully deserved. Glad Cavendish didn't get it



Why?


----------



## philk56 (15 Aug 2016)

Great for Cav and also Viviani considering he crashed!


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

Viviani didn't put a foot wrong


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Surely whoever wins it, deserves it, unless I'm missing summink


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Looking at Peta and Cav I'm not sure he's too happy about that


----------



## J1888 (15 Aug 2016)

'Woulda been straight on for Brad'


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2016)

Yay Viviani


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Viviani didn't put a foot wrong


He did almost take Boudat out, though. Otherwise the best rider for me.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Yay Viviani


fanboi...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Cav now has a hospital visit to make.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Cav admitted Viviani was better but that elimination race...grrrr


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

Cav interview: Clickbait?


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Lots to make up after the elimination round.



Proved decisive in the end - not just for Hansen but for Cav too.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

To do what Cav did in France and here is sensational


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Back in a mo - I need a pee and a scotch...


----------



## philk56 (15 Aug 2016)

Now for more tension


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

There are some nervous looking faces waiting to start


----------



## Beebo (15 Aug 2016)

I would like to see Peter Sagan in the points race, he has the strength and the speed.
I know he was a good mountain biker, Anyone know if he has ridden the track?


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Beebo said:


> I would like to see Peter Sagan in the points race, he has the strength and the speed.
> I know he was a good mountain biker, Anyone know if he has ridden the track?


No, I doubt it, but anyone know when the mtb race is?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2016)

I do like a bit of Trott on the track, especially the de'il


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Beebo said:


> I would like to see Peter Sagan in the points race, he has the strength and the speed.
> I know he was a good mountain biker, Anyone know if he has ridden the track?


Never seen him on the track but, yes, he'd be a likely candidate for the points.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I do like a bit of Trott on the track, especially the de'il


You what?


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

Pre skinsuit days in a devil on Aldersley, I was charging down the home straight for the line and Paul Sydenham sprinted past me pulling the top of my shorts down and hooking the elastic under the saddle - went past the spectators in the stadium with my butt cheeks showing


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Marmion said:
> 
> 
> > the de'il
> ...



Hiccups


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> You what?


The de'il. Use google ya big fanny


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Hammer down etc etc etc


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2016)

Yay


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Hammer just won't give up.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2016)

Too easy!


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Trott canters it @coffeejo


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2016)

Excellent ride


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

Wins with a flourish


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

Laura Trott taught me all anybody needs to know about riding the elimination race.


----------



## BrumJim (15 Aug 2016)

Laura Trott looking invincible.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

The Aussies are having a 'mare at these 'lympics


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Aug 2016)

Laura is this weeks hero for me, she's awesome!!!!


----------



## philk56 (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> No, I doubt it, but anyone know when the mtb race is?


Men's mtb is Sunday I believe. One of the last events.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

philk56 said:


> Men's mtb is Sunday I believe. One of the last events.


I'd like to see Sagan get a medal but no idea if that's feasible


----------



## Bollo (15 Aug 2016)

Not seeing the women's omnium because I'm in Florence and RAI have devoted a whole evening of programming to slo' mo' shots of Viviani weeping and rubbing himself down with the Italian tricolour.

Guardian minute-by-minute seems to suggest that Cav might be in a grump. Sir Brad's ears will be burning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Aug 2016)

Brilliant ride from Laura


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

WTF is the thing they get on the podium? A ceremonial bidon holder?


----------



## BrumJim (15 Aug 2016)

Impressive aerodynamic nose on Viviani!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Laura is this weeks hero for me, she's awesome!!!!


Consistent, smooth, resilient, skilled and fast. And ready to outstrip all medal holder records for the UK. My favourite rider for about 6 years and she's still delivering.


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> WTF is the thing they get on the podium? A ceremonial bidon holder?


it's a Lego dinosaur I reckon.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

Bollo said:


> Guardian minute-by-minute seems to suggest that Cav might be in a grump. Sir Brad's ears will be burning.



Think Cav's happy to have got a medal but would really rather it was gold. Feel quite sad that he didn't win, but have to say I'm pleased for Viviani who is always excellent on track - and we get to hear the brilliant Italian anthem rather than a boring trudge through God Save etc..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I'd like to see Sagan get a medal but no idea if that's feasible


On the same day as rhythmic gymnastics, handball and wrestling so it's unlikely the BBC will show it. Or might cut away on the final lap.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> On the same day as rhythmic gymnastics, handball and wrestling so it's unlikely the BBC will show it. Or might cut away on the final lap.


Pah! When you cut GB adrift you'll get the coverage you deserve...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Pah! When you cut GB adrift you'll get the coverage you deserve...


I'm a Unionist and I reckon I deserve a lot more than we're getting.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Pah! When you cut GB adrift you'll get the coverage you deserve...


Hopefully.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm a Unionist and I reckon I deserve a lot more than we're getting.


Really? For a minority sport it gets pretty good coverage, I'd have thought. 
Granted, that the channel changing is irritating if you're not on the BBCOlympic channel.


----------



## sleaver (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> WTF is the thing they get on the podium? A ceremonial bidon holder?


Its a 3D representation of Rio's Olympics logo and is the shapes of three people linked together by their arms. They are trying to promote sustainability rather than given out something like flowers which are just thrown away.













Ok, I did Google it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Really? For a minority sport it gets pretty good coverage, I'd have thought.
> Granted, that the channel changing is irritating if you're not on the BBCOlympic channel.


I can't get the Olympic channel and the coverage has been so bad I've watched most from the live streams. And, let's face it, cycling is not a minority medal sport.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't get the Olympic channel and the coverage has been so bad I've watched most from the live streams. And, let's face it, cycling is not a minority medal sport.


The poor coverage did allow me to discover the joy of Murder, She Wrote


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

I seem to have the choice of about 9 channels. I know more about fencing and trampolining than I ever wanted to know.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2016)

sleaver said:


> They are trying to promote sustainability.



Rather ironic considering deforestation in the Amazon, most of which is in Brazil.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

I'm now watching a Mexican and Egyptian boxer beat holy crap out of each other - what's not to like


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

User said:


> You like to watch some bloke giving another a bit of a pounding in the ring?


Good grief...


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Aug 2016)

Adrian!


----------



## mjr (15 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Back in a mo - I need a pee and a scotch...


Sounds like a poor COCKtail. You got the idea after hearing about Cav cocking his leg? I guess a lot of road riders can pee on the move so it's good that Cav's road skills are useful on the track.


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2016)

I thought everyone can get the red button coverage? - uninterrupted coverage. What's the 'Olympic Channel'?


----------



## mjr (15 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> I thought everyone can get the red button coverage? - uninterrupted coverage. What's the 'Olympic Channel'?


Red button is a heap of dung way of changing channels without BBC risking their sheeple looking at another broadcaster's channels. It is easier to just change channels normally. There are channels called BBC Olympics 1..8 and 1..8 HD, but not all are visible at all times and some aren't visible in all areas. The commentators are sometimes on Olympics and sometimes on BBC 1 or 2 or 4. I don't know why they can't put them on both.

Oh and red button has some short pages of slow text, but it's no Ceefax.


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Aug 2016)

As one who's never watched a track event until tonight, I have to say I was amazed that Cavendish could do what he did without any kind of sanction. It seemed, at best, astonishingly careless/clumsy, felled three opponents, and put one of them in hospital. You can do that and 'get away with it'? Scot free, like nothing ever happened? Really? It was noticeably absent from the post-race discussions too - couldn't help feeling that if one of 'them' had done it to our chap, we'd have heard a lot more about it...

(In other news, the way Laura Trott powered away on the final lap may be the single most impressive thing I've seen at these games. That was just jaw-dropping.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Today's sessions:
Afternoon
14:00 - 15:23 Women's Sprint Quarterfinals  
14:18 - 14:39 Men's Keirin First Round  
14:57 - 15:19 Women's Omnium Time Trial 4\6  
Evening
20:00 - 21:02 Women's Sprint Semifinals 
20:10 - 20:36 Women's Omnium Flying Lap 5\6  
20:46 - 20:58 Men's Keirin Second Round  
21:05 - 21:42 Women's Omnium Points Race 6\6  
21:44 - 22:30 Women's Sprint Finals  
22:14 - 22:26 Men's Keirin Finals  

Links will be posted HERE but they're not up yet and I'm going to be away child minding until late afternoon.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Links will be posted HERE but they're not up yet and I'm going to be away child minding until late afternoon.



It looks as though the link will be http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36809915


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Cycling medals so far. Gold, Silver, Bronze, All.

 4 3 1 8


 2 1 1 4


 1 1 0 2


 1 0 1 2


 1 0 0 1


 1 0 0 1


 1 0 0 1
I think British Cycling have put on a fair old show for us so far...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

And this is the afternoon session link:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36809915

Oops, I missed @HF2300 earlier post.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And this is the afternoon session link:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36809915
> 
> Oops, I missed @HF2300 earlier post.



Continuing with the TMN theme...


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

I understand the Colombians are challenging Cav's medal but I can't see it sticking, partly because it was a racing incident, partly because it's the day after the event.


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cycling medals so far. Gold, Silver, Bronze, All.
> 
> 
> 4 3 1 8
> ...



Australia seem to have lost the plot


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I understand the Colombians are challenging Cav's medal but I can't see it sticking, partly because it was a racing incident, partly because it's the day after the event.


Just watched the incident again and looked more like the Korean's fault to me


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Phew, Becky James only just won that heat. One down...


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Have always wanted to see someone do what Marchant did - go for it much earlier and just maintain a big gap. Nice ride


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Brilliant ride from Marchant!


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Love how they eye each other up at the start


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Just watched the incident again and looked more like the Korean's fault to me


Most of the clips I've seen only show the incident and not a wide angle shot of the seconds leading up to it (so I don't see where the Korean came from). From what I can see Cavendish looked twice - 1 good look then a quick glance. I think the Korean just moved quickly out of his blind spot into his space. It's happened to me on a few occasions in the past. You always take a risk when you choose to move through on the inside of another rider at speed.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Click bait but amusing nonetheless.

http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2016/08/16/omnium-number-wang/


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Have always wanted to see someone do what Marchant did - go for it much earlier and just maintain a big gap. Nice ride



She did pretty much what Welte did to her in the previous round, but to much more devastating effect. Smart, and quite amusing.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Most of the clips I've seen only show the incident and not a wide angle shot in the seconds leading up to it. From what I can see Cavendish looked twice - 1 good look then a quick glance. I think the Korean just moved quickly out of his blind spot into his space. It's happened to me on a few occasions in the past. You always take a risk when you choose to move through on the inside of another rider at speed.



Agree with this - and isn't Cav looking at Viviani anyway? Going up the inside of a rider half way up the banking without being ready for a move is short sighted - you know they're coming left at some point


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Most of the clips I've seen only show the incident and not a wide angle shot of the seconds leading up to it (so I don't see where the Korean came from). From what I can see Cavendish looked twice - 1 good look then a quick glance. I think the Korean just moved quickly out of his blind spot into his space. It's happened to me on a few occasions in the past. You always take a risk when you choose to move through on the inside of another rider at speed.



There were a number of similar incidents during the various races, but they didn't result in a collision so weren't picked up on. One of the problems with directors' obsession with close-ups as well - you don't see the pattern and context, so it looks so much worse.


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> There were a number of similar incidents during the various races, but they didn't result in a collision so weren't picked up on. One of the problems with directors' obsession with close-ups as well - you don't see the pattern and context, so it looks so much worse.



Viviani and Boudat a good example.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Wow. Incredible finish. Zielinski did well to hold the rest of them off all the way round.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Skinner's turn in the Keirin...


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Nothing in the tank


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Great job by Webster there. Skinner for the repechage.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Nothing in the tank



Yes, suprised. Put too much into the sprint? You'd have thought he'd have recovered.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> There were a number of similar incidents during the various races, but they didn't result in a collision so weren't picked up on. One of the problems with directors' obsession with close-ups as well - you don't see the pattern and context, so it looks so much worse.



There was almost a near identical collision I think in the women's scratch race and no-one objected to that at the time


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> There was almost a near identical collision I think in the women's scratch race and no-one objected to that at the time



Yes, exactly.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Maybe Kenny will have better luck?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Bloody hell.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Bloody hell.


Twice


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Maybe Kenny will have better luck?



Apparently so!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Apparently so!


Made his own luck.


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Been out on my bike. Back just in time to see Kenny nail it... pretty close in the end though. Blimey.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Becky's up again.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Phew, she just made it.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Marchant's turn. *bites nails*


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Great, good win for James. Useful to get rid of the world champion early as well.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

They will keep Marchant and James apart for the semis?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Wow. (again)! Marchant accelerating in the saddle and still beating Krupeckaite on power.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> They will keep Marchant and James apart for the semis?


Boardman said yesterday that he hoped they wouldn't see each other until the final...


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Boardman said yesterday that he hoped they wouldn't see each other until the final...



I seem to remember for the men that they said it was deliberate to keep Kenny and Skinner apart (ie the rules dictated competitors from the same country didn't race each other in the semis). But I might have misheard or misunderstood, and may not apply to the women's sprint.


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Boardman said yesterday that he hoped they wouldn't see each other until the final...


The Brits were 1 and 2 qualifying, so expect that counts


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

That was a heck of a race. Determined riding by Vogel, great win.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Cookson looking smug again.


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> The Brits were 1 and 2 qualifying, so expect that counts


The initial timed runs are seeding as well as qualifying the top 18(?) for the head to heads, so 1 & 2 won't meet until the final unless one loses and has to go through the repechages.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2016)

Just seen on Twitter fom Tom Cary, Telegraph correspondent _"Just to put to bed any rumours of a late Cav protest UCI says no case to answer. Dealt with in-race. Park had concussion.out of hospital now"_


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2016)

Some are using drops, some tri-bars. Any advantage either way?


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Some are using drops, some tri-bars. Any advantage either way?



Hadn't noticed any using conventional drops, but wasn't paying full attention. Aero bars would be more ... aero.


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Good ride from Trott


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Hadn't noticed any using conventional drops, but wasn't paying full attention. Aero bars would be more ... aero.


It was some of the earlier riders - I suppose because they're only just over a lap in the pursuit position and it's a bit of a sprint


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just seen on Twitter fom Tom Cary, Telegraph correspondent _"Just to put to bed any rumours of a late Cav protest UCI says no case to answer. Dealt with in-race. Park had concussion.out of hospital now"_



I agree. I was a little bit surprised by the few vehement anti-Cavendish comments and interpretations here. Apart from his one mistake in the elimination race, he did incredibly well for someone who has not been a track specialist for a long time. And that crash was obviously not his fault. There has always been a small minority who seem to want to see him fail or who seem to think that he's not really that good...


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> And that crash was obviously not his fault.



The live camera angle wasn't helpful - I thought it looked like Cav's fault at first but I admit I'm not finely tuned enough to the nuances of track racing to really know for sure. It was unfortunate anyway, and I feel sorry for Park because it was a very nasty fall.



> There has always been a small minority who seem to want to see him fail or who seem to think that he's not really that good...



Well, we don't need to pay attention to them, especially when their one and only contribution to the whole thread is to pop in after the race is finished to say they're glad he didn't win gold. Neither useful nor interesting.


----------



## cisamcgu (16 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I agree. I was a little bit surprised by the few vehement anti-Cavendish comments and interpretations here. Apart from his one mistake in the elimination race, he did incredibly well for someone who has not been a track specialist for a long time. And that crash was obviously not his fault. There has always been a small minority who seem to want to see him fail or who seem to think that he's not really that good...



I like Cav, I think he is probably the best cyclist Britain has produced, however, the crash was demonstrably Cav's fault. It was a racing incident, not intentional, but his fault none the less.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Can Skinner do this? Very strong opposition.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

cisamcgu said:


> I like Cav, I think he is probably the best cyclist Britain has produced, however, the crash was demonstrably Cav's fault. It was a racing incident, not intentional, but his fault none the less.


That's how I saw it too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I agree. I was a little bit surprised by the few vehement anti-Cavendish comments and interpretations here. Apart from his one mistake in the elimination race, he did incredibly well for someone who has not been a track specialist for a long time. And that crash was obviously not his fault. There has always been a small minority who seem to want to see him fail or who seem to think that he's not really that good...


I'm a massive Cav fan, and also massively ignorant about track racing. It looked like it was his fault to me, and I was waiting for a man to start waving a board about saying "Come in Cav, your time is up". Quite a relief when Boardman was utterly unperturbed by it 

But if you want some real anti Cav sentiment, and have a smattering of French, search twitter for #JO2016 and Cavendish


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> But if you want some real anti Cav sentiment, and have a smattering of French, search twitter for #JO2016 and Cavendish




Nothing to do with me!


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can Skinner do this? Very strong opposition.



He's got his work cut out with Dmitriev in the race.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

C'mon Skinner.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> C'mon Skinner.



Have to shout louder, he can't hear you. Bribe him with cake.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Dmitriev at the back...


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Much better race hope he is not dq'd


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Yes!


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2016)

Well done Callum


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Have to shout louder, he can't hear you. Bribe him with cake.


I'll eat it on his behalf.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Anna Meares would have got away with that.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Uh oh, missed that incident. *bites nails*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Perfectly ridden, I thought. Didn't spot him taking the American's line at the time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

Will he get a DQ for that?


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Anna Meares would have got away with that.



So would Cav :-)


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I'll eat it on his behalf.



Good of you to be so self-sacrificing.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Good of you to be so self-sacrificing.


I'll even eat it as a consolation prize if he's booted out.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Yes!



TMN to @coffeejo


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Skinner out - a shame


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Skinner out - a shame


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Bum.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Aug 2016)

Pretty clear, though. 

I still disagree with those who think that Park's crash was Cav's fault. If you watch the replays with more camera angles, you will see that it's Park who is most responsible for the incident. It was difficult to see from the live coverage, but I guess I had the advantage of watching it for the first time later. Several views are available to the race officials and if there had been clear evidence of it being Cav's fault, he would have been out. They don't play favourites as Skinner has just found out.


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Yeah but Cav himself has admitted it was his fault? 

IMO (as I've said upstream) it was just one of those things that happens on the track. You see a gap, you check, you move and someone fills the space from a blind spot - crash.

You take a chance when you decide to move through on the inside in a fast race.

I've done it myself both ways and got the scars as a result.


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2016)

Seems a strange rule that the American was impeded by Skinner and the Malaysian got the nod. IMO they should have had a re-run without Skinner.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Seems a strange rule that the American was impeded by Skinner and the Malaysian got the nod. IMO they should have had a re-run without Skinner.



Them's not the rules, though. You transgress, you get relegated, everyone else gets moved up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

I just saw Callum's first keirin of the day. The Venezuelan pulled out quickly while Callum was alongside just as the derny left the track and it disrupted him so much that in effect his race was over.


----------



## oldroadman (16 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm a massive Cav fan, and also massively ignorant about track racing. It looked like it was his fault to me, and I was waiting for a man to start waving a board about saying "Come in Cav, your time is up". Quite a relief when Boardman was utterly unperturbed by it
> 
> But if you want some real anti Cav sentiment, and have a smattering of French, search twitter for #JO2016 and Cavendish


French always get annoyed when people they don't think should be that good beat their riders. If you want to wind them up, ask how long since a Frenchman won TdF....


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Too lazy to look back or to Google to see when the cycling starts this evening (or afternoon if you're in Rio). Can someone refresh my memory?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Too lazy to look back or to Google to see when the cycling starts this evening (or afternoon if you're in Rio). Can someone refresh my memory?


8pm
20:00 - 21:02 Women's Sprint Semifinals 
20:10 - 20:36 Women's Omnium Flying Lap 5\6 
20:46 - 20:58 Men's Keirin Second Round 
21:05 - 21:42 Women's Omnium Points Race 6\6 
21:44 - 22:30 Women's Sprint Finals 
22:14 - 22:26 Men's Keirin Finals


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Just seen another video with more detail - Park was looking behind and then drifted up the track whilst Cav was moving down - definitely not Cav's fault, just another track incident.

http://www.stickybottle.com/latest-...causes-horrible-crash-in-olympic-points-race/


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 8pm
> 20:00 - 21:02 Women's Sprint Semifinals
> 20:10 - 20:36 Women's Omnium Flying Lap 5\6
> 20:46 - 20:58 Men's Keirin Second Round
> ...


Thank you, kind sir. I'd offer you cake as a reward but someone seems to have stolen it all.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Just seen another video with more detail - Park was looking behind and then drifted up the track whilst Cav was moving down - definitely not Cav's fault, just another track incident.
> 
> http://www.stickybottle.com/latest-...causes-horrible-crash-in-olympic-points-race/


Wow, the comments are brutal.


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Wow, the comments are brutal.


I hadn't looked at the comments


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> I hadn't looked at the comments


I don't normally but couldn't help myself. That's my curiosity sated for another month or so.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Wow, the comments are brutal.



As well as dull and ill-informed.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

This evening's linky is http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36815443


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Yeah but Cav himself has admitted it was his fault?



That's because he's a decent guy and it's the right thing to do. He also said he went to see the other rider and apologised to his coach. However, as you say, racing incident, and the footage others have now linked to, clearly shows what happened.


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That's because he's a decent guy and it's the right thing to do. He also said he went to see the other rider and apologised to his coach. However, as you say, racing incident, and the footage others have now linked to, clearly shows what happened.



I agree completely - he had no reason to apologise or take any blame for the incident.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Some are using drops, some tri-bars. Any advantage either way?



China, Chinese Taipei and Poland using drops. No idea. Can't believe China aren't up with the technology, so preference?


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Just seen another video with more detail - Park was looking behind and then drifted up the track whilst Cav was moving down - definitely not Cav's fault, just another track incident.
> 
> http://www.stickybottle.com/latest-...causes-horrible-crash-in-olympic-points-race/




Actually, the more I look at this video the more it makes me wonder why the Korean didn't even react. He was looking behind him and drifting up the track, turned his head and was looking at Cav and must have realised they were going to collide. Why no attempt to take any avoiding action? On the rivet perhaps?


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Wow, the comments are brutal.



Never read below the line.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Here we go for the last session then. Keep an eye open for the tongues. Tough opponents for James & Marchant this round.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Random question: why do the Brits sit with towels over their laps before they head up onto the track?


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Random question: why do the Brits sit with towels over their laps before they head up onto the track?



Keep their legs that bit warmer, I'd guess.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Keep their legs that bit warmer, I'd guess.


Marginal gains


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Just!


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Well done Becky.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

And now it's Marchant's turn. I've not got any nails left...


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Amazing ride by James. I've noticed the British women (mainly Trott and James) seem to have an extra kick in the finishing straight. It's really very impressive to watch.

Slightly sorry to see Ligtlee beaten though - I like what I've seen of her.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Toughest one for Marchant here.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Slightly sorry to see Ligtlee beaten though - I like what I've seen of her.


The heats aren't over yet...


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Great ride by Vogel. Unlucky for Marchant.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

*groan*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Easy for Vogel there. Think she'll get through this and it'll be a Vogel - James final.


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> The heats aren't over yet...



Yeah, I know. I still want her to lose the match, I'll just be sorry for her when she does. 

Likewise Vogel when Marchant comes back and annihilates her in the next two races.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

How's the gymnastics & beach volleyball?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Yeah, I know. I still want her to lose the match, I'll just be sorry for her when she does.
> 
> Likewise Vogel when Marchant comes back and annihilates her in the next two races.


I see someone had an extra portion of optimism this evening.


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I see someone had an extra portion of optimism this evening.



More in hope than expectation.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Cycling just coming on to BBC1 by the look of it.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Chris Hoy wondering if there may be a protest against Vogel for coming out of the sprinter's lane...?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> How's the gymnastics & beach volleyball?


Yes, they did just announce that the cycling was on BBC1 from 8pm. 

And as I typed that they've put James' race on.


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Just home from work, time to start the streaming


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

C'mon Pikulik!


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Chris Hoy wondering if there may be a protest against Vogel for coming out of the sprinter's lane...?



Just watched it again and you know what, he might have a point. She came outside the line twice - although Marchant was well behind her at the time.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Chris Hoy wondering if there may be a protest against Vogel for coming out of the sprinter's lane...?



How did you know that? You posted that about 5 minutes before he said it. Having said that, I think he's right - no obstruction so no issue; if anything it lost Vogel a few fractions of a second.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Just watched it again and you know what, he might have a point. She came outside the line twice - although Marchant was well behind her at the time.



First time was over 200m from the line so legal anyway


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Another tick for Trott!


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Another great ride from Trott


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Go Trotty! That was incredible.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Wow!


----------



## philk56 (16 Aug 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Come on, Becky!


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> How did you know that? You posted that about 5 minutes before he said it. Having said that, I think he's right - no obstruction so no issue; if anything it lost Vogel a few fractions of a second.



If you were watching on BBC1, the coverage wasn't live. He tweeted it - it was on the BBC live update.

Running out of superlatives for Laura Trott. It's practically impossible for her to lose from here, she has more than 20 points on the second placed rider, so she just needs to make sure she picks up sprint points periodically and she will be home and dry. What a performance.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Yes!


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Too easy!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

Brilliant from Becky!

Come on Katy - let's have an all British final again


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> If you were watching on BBC1, the coverage wasn't live. He tweeted it - it was on the BBC live update..



Coverage wasn't live but he wasn't commentating on the live coverage so I assumed it was the first time he said it - wasn't watching his Twitter.



Buddfox said:


> It's practically impossible for her to lose from here, she has more than 20 points on the second placed rider, so she just needs to make sure she picks up sprint points periodically and she will be home and dry. What a performance.



Don't forget if someone gets a lap on her most of that buffer has gone - it's not just the sprints.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

I think Vogel will go through - I'm awful at predictions - hopefully.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Vogel too good, too powerful. Good ride though.


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Can't argue with that. Brilliant by Vogel.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Boo!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Shame but Vogel's clearly worth at least a silver. And Marchant's worth a bronze.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

It'll be one hell of a final.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Watching our success here, I can't help but reflect on our failure to qualify for the women's team sprint. In hindsight it seems mad we couldn't make it work


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Boo!



Shame, but realistically it was always likely to be Vogel's. It'll do Marchant a lot of good racing against tough competition like Vogel at these big events though; even if she does lose, she'll learn a lot. Her time will come.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Go Kenny!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Shame, but realistically it was always likely to be Vogel's. It'll do Marchant a lot of good racing against tough competition like Vogel at these big events though; even if she does lose, she'll learn a lot. Her time will come.


Let's hope funding and support for track cycling continues to grow.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Wow! That was extraordinary!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Go Kenny!


And he went!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Incredible - he finished a day before everyone else


----------



## fimm (16 Aug 2016)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat! How did he do that?


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Absolutely phenomenal ride by Kenny!


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

All the way round the outside of two other riders and then gapped the field! Outstanding.


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Power!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

I think Mr Kenny is taking the pith out of the other riders.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And he went!



He did indeed!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think Mr Kenny is taking the pith out of the other riders.


That or he really needed a wee.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

In other news, gold in the 470s.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> In other news, gold in the 470s.


In the what?


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> That or he really needed a wee.



Would have been funny if he'd disappeared off the track and down the tunnel at the same speed.


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

I'm imagining a lot of people dreading getting a dinner party invite from the Kenny-Trott household in the next few weeks. They're going to be insufferable. 

(Joking - they're clearly both thoroughly lovely people, which makes their success all the more enjoyable.)


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> In the what?



Floaty boaty things


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Floaty boaty things


Have you considered a career as a commentator?


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Floaty boaty things



Olympics McBoatface


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Have you considered a career as a commentator?



Wouldn't work, I'm too good on the technical terms.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> In the what?



Women's two person dinghy (we're out of the medals in the men's).

Off topic, but the sailing coverage has been my biggest gripe of the games, and this hasn't been the BBC's fault (I don't think). They've had to move a lot of the racing off shore due to poor wind and there's been very limited coverage. It's a shame, because it's great to watch and GB has been doing well. Even the medal deciding races have rarely been on.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Eilers all the way there.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Women's two person dinghy (we're out of the medals in the men's).
> 
> Off topic, but the sailing coverage has been my biggest gripe of the games, and this hasn't been the BBC's fault (I don't think). They've had to move a lot of the racing off shore due to poor wind and there's been very limited coverage. It's a shame, because it's great to watch and GB has been doing well. Even the medal deciding races have rarely been on.



Yes, I think they've been stuffed by the timing and weather. It has been online, but they haven't really been able to feature it on terrestrial except at strange times.


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Eilers looks strong. Disappointing from Pervis, but was he impeded?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Boardman thought Pervis was cut up, personally, I thought Pervis cut Webster up.


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Is there other non-cycling stuff going on then in this Olympic thingy?


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Yes, I think they've been stuffed by the timing and weather. It has been online, but they haven't really been able to feature it on terrestrial except at strange times.



I've been trying to find it online and failing as well - every time I clicked on the live coverage I got the windsurfing, when I knew there were also Laser and other races going on at the same time. But maybe just looking in the wrong place.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Let's hope funding and support for track cycling continues to grow.


With this medal haul i would imagine it would increase quite a lot.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> With this medal haul i would imagine it would increase quite a lot.



Let's hope so, but it's already the richest sport. Will we do better than 2012?

EDIT: just checked, we had 8 golds, two silvers and two bronzes. This time we should get 7 golds (or 6 depending on how Becky James gets on), three silvers and perhaps another bronze on the track (Marchant), plus whatever we get out of the BMX. Don't think we will medal in the mountain biking. But being one gold down will count for the funders (and not in a good way).


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Isn't it about time that the events in the women's omnium were the same as for the men?


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

I read that they'd set fire to the MTB course.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I read that they'd set fire to the MTB course.



Should make for a more lively event...!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Massive cheer for Trott.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Let's hope so, but it's already the richest sport. Will we do better than 2012?
> 
> EDIT: just checked, we had 8 golds, two silvers and two bronzes. This time we should get 7 golds (or 6 depending on how Becky James gets on), three silvers and perhaps another bronze on the track (Marchant), plus whatever we get out of the BMX. Don't think we will medal in the mountain biking. But being one gold down will count for the funders (and not in a good way).


Seeing as you have the facts at hand would you mind me asking what we won last time that we didn't win this time? I hope it isn't womens team pursuit.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Seeing as you have the facts at hand would you mind me asking what we won last time that we didn't win this time? I hope it isn't womens team pursuit.



I think Wiggo in the time trial

EDIT: it's more complex than that. Changes as follows:

In 2012, Wiggo won the time trial, Froome got bronze, in 2016 we just got bronze (Froome)
Men's RR - no change, no medals
Women's RR - Armitstead got silver in 2012, nothing this time around
Women's TT - no change, no medals

Men's team sprint, men's individual sprint, women's team pursuit, men's team pursuit - gold in both years
Women's keirin - Pendleton won, Becky James came second
Women's individual sprint - Pendleton got silver, let's see what Becky James and Katy Marchant do
Men's keirin - Hoy got gold, Kenny let's see
Women's team sprint, no medals in either year
Men's omnium - Cav's silver was an upgrade on Ed Clancy's bronze
Women's omnium - Laura Trott should retain her title

No medals in 2012 in mountain biking or BMX, but we have chances in the BMX


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Should make for a more lively event...!


Evel Knievel is the favourite!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Laura gives the opposition something to think about with that move.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Laura gives the opposition something to think about with that move.


They've woken up now.


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Such confidence and panache from Trott. A joy to watch.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Such confidence and panache from Trott. A joy to watch.



It's phenomenal - I think she's our most exciting rider across both squads.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Lapped.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Lapped.


They're thinking about it again!


----------



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2016)

Really getting in to the scratch races now. Once you watch a few, you get what is going on


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Did they get points for lapping?


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

Idly thinking...
...Laura Trott should do the dressage really and Sarah Hammer should do the...
...errrm, hammer


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Did they get points for lapping?


yes, 20?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Another 5 points mopped up by Laura.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Idly thinking...
> ...Laura Trott should do the dressage really and Sarah Hammer should do the...
> ...errrm, hammer


And Laura Trott ought to tour a lot.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

This is brilliant.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Aug 2016)

I was very pleased to see Awang get through in the keirin. He's always been a favourite of mine and, just to remind you, he had the most impressive track injury I have ever seen a few years back... 







Now, that is a splinter...


----------



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2016)

Awesome


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Richly deserved.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

She made that look very very easy


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

YES!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Aug 2016)

Fantastic by Trott. Never looked in any doubt from the first event onwards.


----------



## summerdays (16 Aug 2016)

Well done Laura


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Absolutely superb from start to finish.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

Laura wins gold and Leeds get an injury time equaliser


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

In control throughout


----------



## BrumJim (16 Aug 2016)

"I didn't expect it".
You're about the only person who didn't!


----------



## Saluki (16 Aug 2016)

Neighbours think we are bonkers again. Cheering, as you do. Thrilled for Trotty, she always makes it look so effortless.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Laura really got quite emotional there. Far more than usual.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Marchant should win this, I reckon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

Katy time for the bronze


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Come on Marchant!


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Out of the sprinters line again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

She wandered a little there....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

1-0


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Uh oh...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Out of the sprinters line again.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> She wandered a little there....



She'll be fine


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

1-nil


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Great work by Marchant to stay ahead of Ligtlee


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Biggest races of James' life start here.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Right then, Ms James. Cycle hard and stay inside the lines!


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Vogel!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Vogel just.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Meep.


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

ein - nil


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Vogel is brilliant, and I love seeing her race, but it's a shame on this occasion it's against James.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

As they get up onto the podium, I have to say that Sarah Hammer rides her heart out. She's looked exhausted after the last 3 events but she's gone out again and again and given what she had left.


----------



## Crackle (16 Aug 2016)

We didn't get to say Hammer time though.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> We didn't get to say Hammer time though.


Small mercies and all that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Vogel is brilliant, and I love seeing her race, but it's a shame on this occasion it's against James.


I agree. I'm afraid I've just about written James off for gold already. But if she proves me wrong I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Take two.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I agree. I'm afraid I've just about written James off for gold already. But if she proves me wrong I'll be ecstatic.



The realist in me thinks it's Vogel's gold, even before that last race - but all day I've been saying James can nick it, and she has been so good over the weekend I'm going to stay optimistic.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

YesYesYes!


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Oooooooh! I think she's done it!


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

Phew!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Did she?


----------



## BrumJim (16 Aug 2016)

Great throw.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Bad camera work keeps us guessing for a little while.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

Has CB lost the plot?


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

Excellent. If Kenny medals then GB have hit their medal target of 48


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Has CB lost the plot?


Yes he has


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Yes he has


At least he admits it.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

*nervous*


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Changing the battery in the seat tube


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

That on board camera is pants


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

All the tricks from all the books.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

I could go faster than this


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Vogel again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Becky got outlunged.


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

I think Vogel got that, dammit.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Vogel's cycling without a saddle!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

DQ her, bikes underweight


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I think Vogel got that, dammit.



She is good though. And given everything James has gone through, she's done brilliantly. Roll on Tokyo


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Good tactical sprinting


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Can't begrudge Vogel that. Tactically astute and immensely powerful.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

Women's cycling has some fantastic riders. Well done to Vogel a worthy champion.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

To be honest, I'm glad we don't clean sweep all the events.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Can't begrudge Vogel that. Tactically astute and immensely powerful.


And Skinner, James and Marchant will have taken lessons away with themselves. With support, they'll come back stronger and more experienced.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

Shane Sutton must be pleased!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

why does this race start again just because a rider falls? Ah, scratch that, there must have been a fault with his bike as they are changing it


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Urgent bike repairs...


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Notice how they get the big man in the way of the camera so you can't see them change the battery


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Shane Sutton must be pleased!!!!


I thought BC might have a bit of a wobble after Shane. Pro-Suttonites will claim he gave them a lasting legacy, anti-Suttonites will say they didn't need him.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Before the start of today's proceedings I said James' gold was uncertain because she'd be up against Vogel, and Trott and Kenny were definite golds. Fingers crossed!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Let's try that again...


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Jo Rowsell staring at the camera just now doing her Mona Lisa impression was a bit unnerving...


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

The Australian's riding style reminds me of Cav.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Jo Rowsell staring at the camera just now doing her Mona Lisa impression was a bit unnerving...



I thought her eyes were following me around the room.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I thought her eyes were following me around the room.


Just sit still...


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

C'mon Jason


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

That derny is a bit gaudy


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

C'mon Kenny.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

Oh bollix


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Everyone too keen there. That could have been Awang & Kenny


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Eek!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Urgh!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

I have a horrible feeling it was Kenny.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Was just going to say they're going to overlap, and they did


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Awang & Kenny


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

looks like Kenny


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Was just going to say they're going to overlap, and they did


Stop thinking!


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Awang was definitely in front of Kenny when they overlapped - let's see


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Can they call it?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can they call it?


Will they both get booted if not?


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Also argument that the derny was late off the track


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Stop thinking!



Sorry boss.


----------



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2016)

"nerve Biting"!??


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

I don't think they can call this. The Malaysian overlapped the derny first, the derny was late off, but Kenny was first over the white line


----------



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I don't think they can call this. The Malaysian overlapped the derny first, the derny was late off, but Kenny was first over the white line



Good summary


----------



## summerdays (16 Aug 2016)

If it's a critical point why don't they have a camera on the exact point or pointing sideways?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Norry1 said:


> "nerve Biting"!??


I ran out of nails hours ago.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Phew!


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Ooooph


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Phew!


----------



## Crackle (16 Aug 2016)

Strewth!


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Think that's the right decision. Let's hope that doesn't make them hesitate this time round.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Derny late off, restart


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2016)

Lucky


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Who fired the gun? Is it on a sensor?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

10 o'clock news is a little late!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Who fired the gun? Is it on a sensor?


Was there a second gun?


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Who fired the gun? Is it on a sensor?



Commissaire normally


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Puerta muscled his way through there!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Will they both get booted if not?


Not if they cop out and restart it apparently....


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

You can imagine the four other riders might be irritated if Kenny or the Malaysian get medals...


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Eilers this time. Dull.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Eilers?


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

You have got to be kidding me...


----------



## Crackle (16 Aug 2016)

Unbelievable


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> You can imagine the four other riders might be irritated if Kenny or the Malaysian get medals...



No, they're doing their best to share responsibility!


----------



## screenman (16 Aug 2016)

Hurry up, my alarm goes off at 4.30


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

What?!


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Silly


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

Blinkin' 'eck


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> No, they're doing their best to share responsibility!



Yeah, Eilers is making a point... didn't disqualify them? Well don't disqualify me...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Whose turn is it to overlap now?


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

This could get messy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

The German was way passed. He must be disqualified.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

I hope he stays in


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

Eiler's Aint clear...


----------



## philk56 (16 Aug 2016)

Best of three?


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2016)

Dr Hutch on Twitter just described this as "Devil take the frontmost"


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The German was way passed. He must be disqualified.



I think camera angle makes a big difference here - the head on shot doesn't make it look so clear, if we think the white line matters. Though Boardman read out the rule and it seems the salient measurement point is "when the derny bike leaves the track" and that is not required to be at a fixed point. But there's no good camera angle of that point (that I have seen)


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Eiler's Aint clear...


For fans of the Generation Game


----------



## Archie (16 Aug 2016)

I'm not sure Eilers _was _overlapped. Do-over.


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Commissaire normally



So it's open to interpretation. 

Next question: Was the derny going fast enough?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Went to the loo. Have they decided anything?


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

Right decision.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Eilers is back in


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2016)

It's a rubbish Derny. It should have a petrol tank on the front and be ridden by a too-big old man with huge feet.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

Sack the derny rider


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Here we go again


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

That electric bike is probably running out of battery about now...


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

They can bin the medals if they do it again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

King Kenny!


----------



## screenman (16 Aug 2016)

Yes


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Yes!


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

Yaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2016)

Phew again!


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Boom!


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2016)

The boy played a blinder. Awesome.


----------



## mjr (16 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dr Hutch on Twitter just described this as "Devil take the frontmost"


TMN to @User43827


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2016)

Brilliant!!! Shouting in a hotel room


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

\o/


----------



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2016)

"What's for tea"?


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

He caught Eilers and Zielinski down the back straight like they weren't even moving. Sounds like Brotherton is getting a bit emotional...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

I thought he cocked it up, I'd miscounted the laps


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

He's a cool dude


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

Norry1 said:


> "What's for tea"?


Grr @ CB for that


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Absolutely brilliant


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

Arguably given the reduction in events, this is a greater achievement than Hoy's six golds. Phenomenal.


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

brings tears to your eyes


----------



## Saluki (16 Aug 2016)

Our neighbours banged on the wall and told us to shut up. We might have yelled at the telly a little. That was nerve shredding.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

There was a Paul Radmilovic in that list of GB's most prolific medallists
Here's his photo


----------



## Buddfox (16 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> There was a Paul Radmilovic in that list of GB's most prolific medallists
> Here's his photo



I was just reading his wikipedia page...!

For those still watching, we're about to medal in the diving, channel 476 on Sky


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> There was a Paul Radmilovic in that list of GB's most prolific medallists
> Here's his photo



I bet that swimsuit's made of wool.


----------



## benb (16 Aug 2016)

I've got a massive crush on Laura Trott. 
She's just such a lovely person, in addition to being a fantastic cyclist. What a performance.


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> There was a Paul Radmilovic in that list of GB's most prolific medallists
> Here's his photo



That's Rob Brydon


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

Eiler's infringement has taken the wind out of any possible complaints at Kenny and Hwang staying in/


----------



## HF2300 (16 Aug 2016)

Cyclechat going offline in 15 mins. Thanks @Shaun for waiting until the racing had finished.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2016)

He looks like he's going to piss himself laughing!


----------



## iandg (16 Aug 2016)

Absolutely brilliant track series and great chat here too to back it all up.


----------



## ozboz (16 Aug 2016)

Norry1 said:


> "What's for tea"?


Chips n Gravy !!!


----------



## mjr (16 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Cyclechat going offline in 15 mins. Thanks @Shaun for waiting until the racing had finished.


Huh? What? Why? Nothing on the front page, or am I blind?


----------



## BrumJim (17 Aug 2016)

Any ideas as to what I can do tonight? Diary looks a little empty.

I might tackle the growing ironing pile, or check out my e-mails. Floor could do with a hoover, too. Might even try out some cooking, or talk to my wife about someting other than cycling.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Aug 2016)

Talk about something other than cycling? I don't understand...


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Aug 2016)

How much info do the riders have access to during the points race? Is there a board with current points on for them to see? I found it confusing enough sitting on the sofa with Chris Boardman patiently explaining things and relaying totals.


----------



## iandg (17 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> How much info do the riders have access to during the points race? Is there a board with current points on for them to see? I found it confusing enough sitting on the sofa with Chris Boardman patiently explaining things and relaying totals.


There is a big results board - Viviani commented about having a good look at it during his 'off'. Not sure how easy it would be to see it when you're tear arsing around the track tho'.

Info used to be relayed by helpers at the side of the track, they're all behind a barrier now so I don't suppose that's as easy.

There will also be commentary updates to the spectators, but info there would be limited and maybe difficult to hear as a rider?


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> sitting on the sofa with Chris Boardman


Did you get a pass for the commentary box or were you round Boardman's gaffe?


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Did you get a pass for the commentary box or were you round Boardman's gaffe?


I have an inflatable Chris Boardman. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## summerdays (17 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Talk about something other than cycling? I don't understand...


Even my kids have watched bits and tried to pick up some of the terminology .... I was asked today "what happened last night in the Kevin?"


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2016)

BrumJim said:


> Any ideas as to what I can do tonight? Diary looks a little empty.


BMX seeding runs from 17:30, Vuelta team presentations tomorrow night, BMX finals Friday, XC Sat/Sun and then the Vuelta highlights are on itv4 every evening anyway


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Aug 2016)

XC mountain biking, featuring Peter Sagan. Sunday 16:30


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2016)

'If cycling was swimming'
http://inrng.com/2016/08/if-cycling-was-swimming/


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Aug 2016)

Watched last night's amazing events round at some friends. 

What with the two restarts for the Keirin, I got slightly more animated than normal (possible?) when Jason crossed the line, jumped in the air, forgetting they have a low hanging light with four large glass bulb fittings.......let's just say there are only two bulb fittings now. It's OK, the bleeding hand has recovered, and I was vacuuming through the medal ceremony.

Luckily, everyone else had been on the wine and beers, and great hilarity ensued (plus my friend works at a household appliance retailer and can replace said fittings). 

Well done to the GB Track Team, awesome riding all round.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2016)

An excellent set of performances from the Brits over these last few days. A small question mark over the clarity of the Keiran rules which will leave someone having to rewrite the rule book. A big question mark over the BBC's ad hoc station changing, sport changing, and often incorrect information giving. Their performance was as bad as the Brits' was good.

Now, what's on telly tonight? There must be something worth watching that I've missed on catch up TV.


----------



## Crackle (17 Aug 2016)

Anyone see the Telegraph article on the Kevin last night

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/olympics...-analysts-helped-jason-kenny-during-farcical/

So according to team GB, no one infringed the Durney.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Anyone see the Telegraph article on the _*Kevin *_last night
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/olympics...-analysts-helped-jason-kenny-during-farcical/
> 
> So according to team GB, no one infringed the Durney.


Top autocorrecting, Kevin!

I guess the big question is, why the feck isn't there a high speed camera lined up with the point where the Durney peels off? 

(I'm expert on track racing now. I'd go so far as to say I'm a _leading_ expert. I'll go back to being an ignoramus soon enough.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2016)

User said:


> At a defined point where the derny is deemed to be off, irrespective of whether or not it has.


Yes, it occurred to me that the camera should be on the derny itself, presumably pointing outwards in line with the rear end. That way, it'll be where the derny happens to be.


----------



## summerdays (17 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, it occurred to me that the camera should be on the derny itself, presumably pointing outwards in line with the rear end. That way, it'll be where the derny happens to be.


TMN to me.... I said that yesterday!

I think they need to go off and decide exactly what the rule is first then work out how they can police it.


----------



## summerdays (17 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I quite enjoyed the way it was policed yesterday, once it was all over.


It was certainly the best outcome, but it looked as though the rule had a bit of ambiguity in it, in the first place.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> TMN to me.... I said that yesterday!


Apologies, I appear to have missed your post.


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> It was certainly the best outcome, but it looked as though the rule had a bit of ambiguity in it, in the first place.



The fact that they were able to achieve the best outcome suggests that it may not be that important to change the rule. Sometimes, ambiguity may be a positive attribute.

I'd only be worried about the rules being faulty if situations like last night were a common occurrence, but apparently they're not.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> The fact that they were able to achieve the best outcome suggests that it may not be that important to change the rule. Sometimes, ambiguity may be a positive attribute.
> 
> I'd only be worried about the rules being faulty if situations like last night were a common occurrence, but apparently they're not.


I must admit that I'd not seen it before. However, the fact that Eilers saw fit to exploit the ambiguity in the restart makes me think that competitors will do it again in the same way. Mind, I reckon dernys should go faster than that at that point.


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2016)

I'd like to see the Derny win for a change - doesn't seem fair - does all the hard work then drops out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> I'd like to see the Derny win for a change - doesn't seem fair - does all the hard work then drops out.


Actually, Del boy didn't actually say ''He who dernys wins.'' Surplus actuallys, actually.


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now, what's on telly tonight? There must be something worth watching that I've missed on catch up TV.


TMN to @BrumJim, I think.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> TMN to @BrumJim, I think.


TMNs are becoming as common as keiran restarts....


----------



## Buddfox (17 Aug 2016)

Random question about the BMX - are they just really good at track standing, or is there something holding them upright at the start?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Random question about the BMX - are they just really good at track standing, or is there something holding them upright at the start?


It's held in place like in track racing though at the front rather than the back.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2016)

This was listed as being on tomorrow in the live guide.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36816825


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's held in place like in track racing though at the front rather than the back.



Actually, that's not it, is it? The front wheel is pinned against the gate.


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2016)

Anyone else want to see Hoy tackle that BMX track?


----------



## Buddfox (17 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Actually, that's not it, is it?



I don't think so. I've looked closely but can't see anything, yet they are not moving at all, there must be something


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I don't think so. I've looked closely but can't see anything, yet they are not moving at all, there must be something


Sorry, I added later that the front wheel is pinned against the gate.


----------



## Buddfox (17 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sorry, I added later that the front wheel is pinned against the gate.



Yeah I wondered if that was enough friction to keep them steady


----------



## HF2300 (17 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A big question mark over the BBC's ad hoc station changing, sport changing, and often incorrect information giving. Their performance was as bad as the Brits' was good..



Tonight they had the Germany - Netherlands hockey match on BBC2 and BBC4 at the same time (albeit at different stages of the match), and they've just repeated a chunk of it now, less that two hours later.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Aug 2016)

Suspect the BBC are required to show certain programs on BBC1 due to broadcasting legislation going back to the days of analogue channels only. With everyone now having multi channels their absolutely no reason why they should not be allowed to continue to show a program on BBC1 and instead of having to continually say the news will follow simply point out that (amazingly ) the news is on the BBC News Channel. Equally their is obviously a perception that people will not watch BBC4 and if something of significance is happening it has to be swopped to BBC1. Maybe the answer is to rebrand to other channel names which have no priority meaning over each other and to only show the News on the News Channel with that channel taking BBC1s place so the local/regional news opt outs occur.


----------



## Buddfox (17 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Tonight they had the Germany - Netherlands hockey match on BBC2 and BBC4 at the same time (albeit at different stages of the match), and they've just repeated a chunk of it now, less that two hours later.



I've got so tired of it. The GB-NZ hockey match (the semi-final, so a match for a medal) was not on a main channel, but Germany vs Nigeria in the football was. I can't figure out what they're playing at.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Aug 2016)

We'll always have Murder, She Wrote


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2016)

Not everyone has the full set of channels. Freeview BBC4 isn't in HD in some areas (including over a quarter of Wales, I think) which encourages them to move more popular things onto BBC 1or 2, thanks to the unique way successive governments screwed up digital terrestrial roll out.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> We'll always have Murder, She Wrote


I've never had _Murder, She Wrote_! 

(My TV has, but it is one of those programmes that has been on for ever but I have never bothered to take a look at._ Midsommer Murders_ is another one.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I have never bothered to take a look at.



You know that needs to be remedied...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> You know that needs to be remedied...



He knows it doesn't.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Aug 2016)

@Marmion!!

"ITV to switch off its seven channels for an hour for Olympics event" 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-37116263


> ITV would usually show Murder, She Wrote at the time of the blackout


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> @Marmion!!
> 
> "ITV to switch off its seven channels for an hour for Olympics event"
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-37116263



That might just tip him over the edge. Anyone live local to him who can nip over and make sure he doesn't do something else stupid


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> @Marmion!!
> 
> "ITV to switch off its seven channels for an hour for Olympics event"
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-37116263


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That might just tip him over the edge. Anyone live local to him who can nip over and make sure he doesn't do something else stupid


Fear not I shall most likely fill the time by thinking about past episodes, and rejoice at the super sleuthing of Jessica Fletcher


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Fear not I shall most likely fill the time by thinking about past episodes, and rejoice at the super sleuthing of Jessica Fletcher


----------



## HF2300 (18 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Fear not I shall most likely fill the time by thinking about past episodes, and rejoice at the super sleuthing of Jessica Fletcher



Not sure that would occupy much time, given that (from what I've seen) all the episodes are pretty much identical.


----------



## HF2300 (18 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


>



Is't that odd, I thought she was one of those people who was born 60 years old.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2016)

For me the titles from Season 6-7 are by far the best*:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIdB-xSNUXE

*I reckon they were the same titles for every season, but someone went to the bother of highlighting what season it was...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Not sure that would occupy much time, given that (from what I've seen) all the episodes are pretty much identical.


How dare you! Blasphemy...


----------



## iandg (18 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


>


Gosh - don't think I would have recognised her as the same person


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2016)

Did she double up as miss marple too? Bloody load of tripe anyway.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Bloody load of tripe anyway.


Jessica Fletcher was so good, she even appeared in an episode of Magnum P.I.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Jessica Fletcher was so good, she even appeared in an episode of Magnum P.I.


...and it doesn't get much bigger than that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> ...and it doesn't get much bigger than that


Actually, I'm sure Magnums are getting smaller.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Actually, I'm sure Magnums are getting smaller.


Everything except my waistline is getting smaller


----------



## HF2300 (19 Aug 2016)

Paralympic track cycling starts 8 September...


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> @Marmion!!
> 
> "ITV to switch off its seven channels for an hour for Olympics event"
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-37116263


ITV/2/3/4/Be/Encore and CITV makes seven, so I guess they're not switching off the +1s then? And will this be a real switchoff or simply a very dull show like E4 did for the general election?


----------



## Buddfox (19 Aug 2016)

mjr said:


> ITV/2/3/4/Be/Encore and CITV makes seven, so I guess they're not switching off the +1s then? And will this be a real switchoff or simply a very dull show like E4 did for the general election?



I heard they were just goin to put the following message on screen: "We've gone running, why don't you join us?"


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I heard they were just goin to put the following message on screen: "We've gone running, why don't you join us?"


Yeah, because they'll never promote cycling


----------



## Buddfox (24 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> For me the titles from Season 6-7 are by far the best*:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIdB-xSNUXE
> 
> *I reckon they were the same titles for every season, but someone went to the bother of highlighting what season it was...




It appears that Murder, She Wrote is on at the same time as the Vuelta highlights, on ITV3. This is a choice I just can't make.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> It appears that Murder, She Wrote is on at the same time as the Vuelta highlights, on ITV3. This is a choice I just can't make.


No choice to make really, Aunt Jessica all the way


----------



## mjr (25 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> It appears that Murder, She Wrote is on at the same time as the Vuelta highlights, on ITV3. This is a choice I just can't make.


ITV 3+1. HTH


----------



## coffeejo (25 Aug 2016)

mjr said:


> ITV 3+1. HTH


Isn't that ITV4?


----------



## HF2300 (25 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Isn't that ITV4?



So whatever you pick, you end up back at the Vuelta...


----------



## Buddfox (25 Aug 2016)

mjr said:


> ITV 3+1. HTH



This is the kind of lateral thinking we all need


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2016)

Callum Skinner's Gold


----------



## coffeejo (28 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Callum Skinner's Gold


I heard he wants it back...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I heard he wants it back...


He has it, it's not me in the pic but a friend who coaches a juniors in Dundee; Skinner popped by today with his medals


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Callum Skinner's Gold


Is that you when you played the Angel Gabriel in the school nativity?


----------



## coffeejo (29 Aug 2016)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

Time to revive this thread for the cycling, I think. Megan Giglia, Dame Sarah and Stephen Bate have each set new world records in their qualifying rounds at the velodrome and have their finals tonight. Channel 4 covering it from 8:30pm and online here - http://paralympics.channel4.com/watch-live/

*Schedule*


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Time to revive this thread for the cycling, I think. Megan Giglia, Dame Sarah and Stephen Bate have each set new world records in their qualifying rounds at the velodrome and have their finals tonight.



So chuffed we made 113 pages of track cycling - would be great to get such enthusiasm for the paras.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

Kudos for Xeng there. 3000 metres with one leg.


----------



## Beebo (8 Sep 2016)

Megan giglia wins gold!
Only been cycling for 2 years


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

First gold of the night! If she'd had faster opposition she could have gone on for improving on her world record from this afternoon.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Sep 2016)

Brilliant start.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

Amazing ride by Fisher in the C4 pursuit there. Thought Horan was going to catch after 1000m, but Fisher closed the gap and pipped her right on the line.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

There's a very evident difference between riders in each handicapping class, it seems.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

Beebo said:


> Megan giglia wins gold!
> Only been cycling for 2 years



Cycling 6 years, para sport 3 years, I think.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

So, Sarah in the gold lane versus Crystal Lane in the silver in a few minutes?


----------



## coffeejo (8 Sep 2016)

Can't get the live track coverage to work on my TV. 

I like Clare Balding but I'm too tired for fictional mascots pulling plungers out of their hair.

The BBC has some excellent apps for my LG TV. Wish the others did.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Can't get the live track coverage to work on my TV.
> 
> I like Clare Balding but I'm too tired for fictional mascots pulling plungers out of their hair.
> 
> The BBC has some excellent apps for my LG TV. Wish the others did.



The online coverage is playing up as well, and I don't think it's a problem this end.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

Bosco making time on Harkowska in the C5 bronze.

And as soon as I post that, Harkowska's coming back - not quite quick enough though - beaten by 0.004!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

The stream has been constant at my end. I'm just about to switch to casting the stream to the TV because I'm fed up with Balding slebifying athletes without watching them.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

Storey's going to catch by 1500.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

This is over!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Sep 2016)

Wow!


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Storey's going to catch by 1500.



1375.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Storey's going to catch by 1500.


She flew by. Time to collect a medal and take a rest....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

Megan Fisher having the night of her life there!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Sep 2016)

Think I'll give up and see if I can watch it on catch up tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Think I'll give up and see if I can watch it on catch up tomorrow.


It's a shame your live stream isn't working for you. They might cover Steve Bate's gold attempt on terrestrial in a bit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a shame your live stream isn't working for you. They might cover Steve Bate's gold attempt on terrestrial in a bit.


They didn't!


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a shame your live stream isn't working for you. They might cover Steve Bate's gold attempt on terrestrial in a bit.



They will after this swimming.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> They will after this swimming.


Was that a world record for Hynd? If it was I'll forgive them.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Was that a world record for Hynd? If it was I'll forgive them.



Yes, WR and gold


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Yes, WR and gold


Forgiven!


----------



## Beebo (8 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Yes, WR and gold


The guy from china with one arm swam him very close.
This is the problem with the various categories, where disabilities are all so different.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

Beebo said:


> The guy from china with one arm swam him very close.
> This is the problem with the various categories, where disabilities are all so different.


I didn't follow that race but it sounds similar to the C1 - 3 finals for bronze and 4th in the cycling. A completely 1-legged cyclist versus a 2-legged one.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2016)

Got bored with waiting and watchd Bate & Duggleby on the interweb. Just starting on TV now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Got bored with waiting and watchd Bate & Duggleby on the interweb. Just starting on TV now.


Who won?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Think I'll give up and see if I can watch it on catch up tomorrow.


You know what to do...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2016)

Today's events:
*Friday, 9 September*

2:00pmMedal eventWomen's Individual B 1km Time TrialFinals Start List
3:02pmMen's Individual C1 PursuitQualification Start List
3:46pmMen's Individual C2 PursuitQualification Start List
4:25pmMen's Individual C3 PursuitQualification Start List

8:30pmMedal eventMen's Individual C4-5 1km Time TrialFinals Start List
9:55pmMedal eventMen's Individual C1 PursuitFinals
10:22pmMedal eventMen's Individual C2 PursuitFinals
10:49pmMedal eventMen's Individual C3 PursuitFinals


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2016)

Sophie Thornhill currently leading the 1km tandem, having just beaten the Aussies' paralympic record (which stood for about 5 minutes!).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2016)

Gold for Sophie Thornhill, silver for Netherlands and bronze for Australia.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2016)

Butterworth just gone fastest in 1km TT, three riders to go, one being the other Brit, Cundy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2016)

Cundy takes the gold, nearly 2 seconds clear


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cundy takes the gold, nearly 2 seconds clear


And got out of the gate without a meltdown! He rode it perfectly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And got out of the gate without a meltdown! He rode it perfectly.



His false leg looked fantastic, proper terminator look to it.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Sep 2016)

Great racing lastnight, including Butterworth even though he didn't quite make it. Kadeena Cox goes today in the 500m TT, the day after winning a T38 100m bronze...


----------



## HF2300 (10 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> His false leg looked fantastic, proper terminator look to it.



Spoke to him a couple of years ago about London & Rio, he said they had plans for a new leg for Rio - wonder if that was what he was referring to.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2016)

Today's events:

2:00pmMedal eventWomen's Individual C1-2-3 500m Time TrialFinals Start List
2:38pmMen's Individual C4 PursuitQualification Start List
3:27pmMen's Individual C5 PursuitQualification Start List

8:30pmMedal eventMen's Individual C1-2-3 1km Time TrialFinals Start List
9:48pmMedal eventWomen's Individual C4-5 500m Time TrialFinals Start List
10:40pmMedal eventMen's Individual C4 PursuitFinals
11:06pmMedal eventMen's Individual C5 PursuitFinals


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2016)

And Megan Giglia is in the 2pm 500m TT...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2016)

World record for Megan!


----------



## coffeejo (10 Sep 2016)

Catching up on day 1 on the velodrome.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2016)

World record in C3 for Megan but with the time adjustments for C2 riders only finishes 5th.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Sep 2016)

Just seen Cundy's race. I was exhausted just watching the last four ride!


----------



## HF2300 (10 Sep 2016)

Missed Giglia this afternoon. Just got in to see Kadeena Cox's outstanding ride in a very competitive C4 / C5 500m TT - new WR, beating the WR Zhou had just set by 1.4 seconds, and achieving her aim of beating the C5s before factoring.

Somehow missed Louis Rolfe getting an IP bronze as well - excellent.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2016)

Anybody see Metelka's victory celebration yet? Must watch it...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2016)

Today's cycling schedule:

2:00pmWomen's Individual B PursuitQualification Start List
2:47pmMixed C1-5 750m Team SprintQualification Start List
3:25pmMedal eventMen's Individual B 1km Time TrialFinals Start List
4:15pmMedal eventWomen's Individual B PursuitFinals
4:42pmMedal eventMixed C1-5 750m Team SprintFinals


----------



## coffeejo (11 Sep 2016)

Still behind, started watching day 3. The women's c2&c3 (I think) 500m TT was awesome. I knew that Megan Giglia had set a new world record: what I didn't realise was that the women following her would make her time look like a bimble round the park.


----------



## Buddfox (11 Sep 2016)

Catching up on yesterday's highlights now, that was some ride from Cundy, awesome work


----------



## coffeejo (11 Sep 2016)

Love the design on Jennifer Schuble's aero helmet!


----------



## coffeejo (11 Sep 2016)

Kadeena Cox ... I have no words. 52kph average. And she's a track and field athlete.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Anybody see Metelka's victory celebration yet? Must watch it...


Just seen it! Fantastic. I agree with the commentators: bike dancing should become a new sport.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Sep 2016)

Ball & McLean set 1:02.316 in the 1000m tandem TT, leading at the moment but with some strong teams to come. Fachie still to go.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Sep 2016)

Bangma & Mulder take 2 seconds off the Germans, setting a new PR and the first ever sub-1 minute sea level 1km B TT time. Outstanding ride. Some work for Fachie to do now.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Sep 2016)

... and couldn't quite do it. Quick start, but slowed from there. Great ride by Bangma though. Ball & McLean 5th in the end.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Sep 2016)

Wow! Astonishing bronze medal ride from Thornhill and Scott! Made the catch in 875m!


----------



## HF2300 (11 Sep 2016)

And to finish, gold and a new WR from Rolfe, Butterworth and Cundy in the team sprint. Excellent.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2016)

I've just got back (ToB) and I can't find the link to this afternoon's session. Can anybody help?


----------



## coffeejo (11 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just got back (ToB) and I can't find the link to this afternoon's session. Can anybody help?


Don't think it's up yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Don't think it's up yet.


Ah, cheers.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Sep 2016)

Highlights from the velodrome on C4 now.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Sep 2016)

Just saw Metelka's victory dance on The Last Leg. UCI will probably ban excessive celebration now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Just saw Metelka's victory dance on The Last Leg. UCI will probably ban excessive celebration now.


If they do, there'll be a whole new generation of cyclists training with a mirror in front of the turbo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Sep 2016)

Magnum P.I. is currently on the TV, with special guest appearance by Aunt Jessica. It's fair made my week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2016)

Meanwhile, it's time trial Wednesday in Rio:

12:00pmMedal eventMen's Time Trial C2Final Start List
12:20pmWomen's Time Trial C5Final Start List
12:34pmWomen's Time Trial C4Final Start List
12:47pmMen's Time Trial C1Final Start List
1:00pmWomen's Time Trial C1-2-3Final Start List
1:17pmMen's Time Trial H5Final Start List
1:31pmMen's Time Trial H4Final Start List
1:48pmMen's Time Trial H3Final Start List
2:04pmWomen's Time Trial H4-5Final Start List
2:18pmMen's Time Trial H2Final Start List
2:30pmWomen's Time Trial H1-2-3Final Start List
5:30pmMen's Time Trial BFinal Start List
5:56pmMen's Time Trial C5Final Start List
6:12pmMen's Time Trial C4Final Start List
6:28pmMen's Time Trial C2Final Start List
6:44pmWomen's Time Trial BFinal Start List
7:23pmMen's Time Trial T1-2Final Start List
7:37pmWomen's Time Trial T1-2Final


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2016)

And there's another gold medal to that greedy Sarah Storey. 13!


----------



## coffeejo (14 Sep 2016)

Looking forward to watching it on catch up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Looking forward to watching it on catch up.


I'm not sure there's much more coverage than from a static camera at the finish line - at least that's all I've seen yet (short excerpts of Rolfe - 7th - and Storey - gold - finishing).


----------



## coffeejo (14 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure there's much more coverage than from a static camera at the finish line - at least that's all I've seen yet (short excerpts of Rolfe - 7th - and Storey - gold - finishing).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2016)

Kadeena Cox takes another gold, despite forgetting to bring her bike. 400m world record on the track.

And now her roommate, Darke, has won a gold in the handcycling.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kadeena Cox takes another gold, despite *forgetting to bring her bike*. 400m world record on the track.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


>


It's alright, it was a running race. That's two completely different sports she's taken gold in.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's alright, it was a running race. That's two completely different sports she's taken gold in.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Sep 2016)

Did I read on here or elsewhere that the reason Cox fought for the right to enter both cycling and track & field is because she is worried that her condition (MS) will deteriorate to such a extent over the next few years that she may not be able to compete in Tokyo?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Did I read on here or elsewhere that the reason Cox fought for the right to enter both cycling and track & field is because she is worried that her condition (MS) will deteriorate to such a extent over the next few years that she may not be able to compete in Tokyo?


I think I've heard the same thing on Channel 4. She doesn't know how long she will be able to compete for so she's going for it. And getting it....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2016)

Duggleby & Bates take gold in the tandem TT. It's getting boring now.....


----------



## HF2300 (16 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Did I read on here or elsewhere that the reason Cox fought for the right to enter both cycling and track & field is because she is worried that her condition (MS) will deteriorate to such a extent over the next few years that she may not be able to compete in Tokyo?



Yes - she said she couldn't be sure how her body would be in four years, so she was doing as much as possible while she was sure she could.

It was noticeable that her ability varied quite a lot - at times she seemed to walk quite ably, at other times - notably when going to her bike before her gold - that she seemed to be having quite some difficulty, and not just due to cleats.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Duggleby & Bates take gold in the tandem TT. It's getting boring now.....



Adam Hills on the Last Leg was talking about seeing Australia picking up a gold or two and being quite pleased, then being depressed when he saw the Paralympics GB results before the programme - "it's just gold after gold after gold"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Adam Hills on the Last Leg was talking about seeing Australia picking up a gold or two and being quite pleased, then being depressed when he saw the Paralympics GB results before the programme - "it's just gold after gold after gold"


I know, GB is now up to 50 golds. Of countries that have surprised me by surpassing what I would have expected, Brazil are currently standing in 8th, with 10 golds and 25 silvers. Maybe all the negative trailers about funding and Brazilian organisation shaped my expectations but I'm happy to see them doing well.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know, GB is now up to 50 golds. Of countries that have surprised me by surpassing what I would have expected, Brazil are currently standing in 8th, with 10 golds and 25 silvers. Maybe all the negative trailers about funding and Brazilian organisation shaped my expectations but I'm happy to see them doing well.



Absolutely. I think whatever the organisational issues they've really got behind the athletes, probably helped by several Brazilian Paralympians being real stars in their home country, more so even than the top Paralympians are over here. I think I heard it said that more tickets have been sold for the Paralympics than were sold for the Olympics. GB (and other nations) have probably been helped by the Russian absence though.

One thing I thought was really good were the mixed events; wheelchair rugby, for example, or the mixed teams in the 1 km team time trial. Like to see more of that in able bodied sport, though perhaps it's facilitated by the points system so I might be being naive.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Sep 2016)

I still think that the Olympics and Paralympics would both be improved by having one, much longer event with everything thrown into the mix.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I still think that the Olympics and Paralympics would both be improved by having one, much longer event with everything thrown into the mix.



Yes. I seem to remember the reason they don't is not for competition but for organisational reasons - there's a feeling it'd make the event too unwieldy, housing all the competitors is an issue, it'd need more venues and the IPC are sensitive about their own branding, so all the signs, banners, etc. all have to be redone to change Olympic to Paralympic branding. Obviously all the conversion of venues, signage, branding etc. takes quite a while.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Sep 2016)

I know. Be amazing to watch though, especially in the Velodrome.

And there would also be the potential for even more "mixed" events.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I still think that the Olympics and Paralympics would both be improved by having one, much longer event with everything thrown into the mix.


What, like having wheelchair rugby played on the velodrome whilst they ride the Madison?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> What, like having wheelchair rugby played on the velodrome whilst they ride the Madison?


Now you're talking. Or build the velodrome around the swimming pool...


----------



## HF2300 (17 Sep 2016)

Women's and mens' C4 - C5 road races on, with Sarah Storey & Crystal Lane going in the women's and the amazing dancing Metelka going in the men's - AND NO COVERAGE! Have they only covered the road events with a finish line camera?

Kadeena Cox DNS in the women's, which is a shame - hamstring injury.

Great ride by Stone in the men's T1 - T2 to hold on to silver ahead of Nestor Ayala, who was given the same time, and Alex Zanardi picked up another gold...


----------



## HF2300 (17 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> What, like having wheelchair rugby played on the velodrome whilst they ride the Madison?



I have a vision of a Rollerball style event with riders tagging in wheelchair users while they're all hurtling round.

Alternatively, they could put the murder ball match in the track centre among all the corporate hospitality, while they're trying to eat...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Have they only covered the road events with a finish line camera?
> 
> Kadeena Cox DNS in the women's, which is a shame - hamstring injury.


The finish line seems to be all we're getting, I'm afraid.

Shame Cox strained her hamstring. Perhaps that's a danger when she competes in different sports.

Hope Medelka wins, just for the dance and the big grin!


----------



## HF2300 (17 Sep 2016)

Just had an update - they obviously only have finish line coverage. The women's race is about half way through and there's a two woman breakaway with the peloton, including Storey and Lane, about 40 seconds behind. The clip they just showed of the end of the second lap didn't look as though the peloton was in a hurry to reel anyone in yet.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I still think that the Olympics and Paralympics would both be improved by having one, much longer event with everything thrown into the mix.



Thinking about it they have combined for the Commonwealth games - at Glasgow there were 22 para sports, and I think there are going to be more in 2018.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Sep 2016)

6km to go and Storey has about a minute lead.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> 6km to go and Storey has about a minute lead.


I was out but just discovered she's taken her 14th gold. 3:29 ahead of silver and 6:16 ahead of Crystal Lane (bronze). Ooh and a bit of naughty argy bargy at the end of the men's race.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was out but just discovered she's taken her 14th gold. 3:29 ahead of silver and 6:16 ahead of Crystal Lane (bronze). Ooh and a bit of naughty argy bargy at the end of the men's race.



Well, Channel 4 lost interest in keeping us informed anyway. Not sure what you mean by argy-bargy but there was a crash in the women's race (which Storey wasn't involved in)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Well, Channel 4 lost interest in keeping us informed anyway. Not sure what you mean by argy-bargy but there was a crash in the women's race (which Storey wasn't involved in)


The Channel4 watch live stream covers it. There's an exclamation mark for where it's covered. It was the men's C4-5 road race. There were 2 on the front (Donohoe AUS and a demented Dementev UKR) with the Ukrainian trying to squeeze Donohoe into the barriers. Both went down about 4 yards from the finish but Donohue got up and ran over the line. Abraham (NL) was the first to cross on his bike and was awarded gold. Dementev was disqualified and Donohoe must have nipped back and got his bike because he was awarded 5th place, 55 seconds after Abraham had nicked it.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Sep 2016)

I've just seen it on +1 - quite extraordinary. Appropriate name, Dementyev, though Donohoe was fighting hard as well. I think the red mist descended on both of them, to be honest.

C4 were suggesting the Ukrainian would be relegated and the Australian given the gold, but the results are shown as final on the Rio 2016 site and Abraham Gebru's shown as the winner with Lauro Chaman second and Andrea Tarlao third, Donohoe 5th and I guess Dementyev DQ'd (and taken off on a stretcher into the bargain).

I've just tried to find the time stamp in the live stream to link it here, but I'm finding the live stream is freezing my browser so I've given up. It is tagged with a big yellow splotch on the live stream though as you say.

edit - they've also put up a clip of it at http://paralympics.channel4.com/highlights/finish-line-crash-causes-contoversy-men-road-race/ but the clip doesn't really start early enough to see the initial blocking that led up to it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I've just seen it on +1 - quite extraordinary. Appropriate name, Dementyev, though Donohoe was fighting hard as well. I think the red mist descended on both of them, to be honest.
> 
> C4 were suggesting the Ukrainian would be relegated and the Australian given the gold, but the results are shown as final on the Rio 2016 site and Abraham Gebru's shown as the winner with Lauro Chaman second and Andrea Tarlao third, Donohoe 5th and I guess Dementyev DQ'd (and taken off on a stretcher into the bargain).
> 
> ...


From the little we've been able to see, Donohoe held his line - if he hadn't counter blocked the Ukrainian he'd have ended up in the crash barriers. He didn't deserve a DQ, IMO, at least from what there was to see. Madness though!


----------



## coffeejo (17 Sep 2016)




----------



## coffeejo (17 Sep 2016)

They've just reported that an Iranian cyclist was badly injured in the men's road race?


----------



## HF2300 (17 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> From the little we've been able to see, Donohoe held his line - if he hadn't counter blocked the Ukrainian he'd have ended up in the crash barriers. He didn't deserve a DQ, IMO, at least from what there was to see. Madness though!



I think that's about it - Dementyev moved over into Donohoe's line, and that point I though he'd be relegated; but then he moved further over and Donohoe didn't have an option but to lean on Dementyev to avoid going into the barriers. Dementyev started elbowing Donohoe and then it all descended into handbags, then onto the floor.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Sep 2016)

Alex Brooker's tribute to Alex Zanardi and the Paralympic spirit:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAXBOcv6AS4


----------



## HF2300 (17 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> They've just reported that an Iranian cyclist was badly injured in the men's road race?



Very sadly it's just been announced that the Iranian rider has died as a result of his injuries.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Very sadly it's just been announced that the Iranian rider has died as a result of his injuries.


Just read that:
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-284841?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2016)

Tragic news.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Sep 2016)

Such a tragic end to what has been a superb Games.


----------

